# Samules' Ultimate Unit Game #4 Arena of the Blood God



## Samules

Arena of the Blood God:
In a grand festival of blood within the eye of terror Khorne has brought forth his collection of the souls of the greatest warriors ever claimed by the warp from the days of the great crusade to the forty-first millennium for a tournament. The winner of which will be freed from the eye while the others shall be transformed to heralds of his accursed name for all eternity. The greater the brutalities committed in his name the greater he shall reward them… and corrupt them. So even the victor may never fully flee his bloody embrace.

Points limit: 175
Unit: one un-named character or any human sized model (cannot be a chaos character due to the nature of the contest)
Combat: standard rounds ( A shoot, B shoot, A charge, fight. B shoot, A shoot, B charge, fight)
Organization: Single elimination tourney
Length: 3 rounds per matchup

Special:
Blessings of the Blood God:
The more bloody the battle the greater the reward. After each fight 1 die is rolled on the following table with a +1 bonus per point of overkill on the loser totaled across all the rounds in the matchup. The bonus lasts through the next matchup and is then lost.
1-3: You call that a decapitation? BWAHAHAHAHAAA!
No bonus
4: Try spraying the blood farther next time with THIS!
The character gains a hellblade
5-7: Heh, I like your style!
The character gains the Mark of Khorne.
8: Now THAT was impressive! Have a pony.
The character gains a juggernaught of chorine as a mount.
9: HAHAHAHAHA! His limbs- HAHAHA- thirty feet apart- hehehehee You crack me up! Have go with this!
Character gains a Bloodfeeder. (two handed power weapon, adds 2d6 extra attacks, if either die is a one then the character makes no attacks and instead takes a wound with no armor saves)

Backround Bonus! If you come up with a name and a short history of your character and how he ended up in the blood gods claws one of your weapons becomes master-crafted! (primary CC weapon by default, if you don't have one then primary ranged weapon, or you can request one to be MC) Doesn't have to be black library quality but just a creative short description.
(I might include these from now on depending on how this one goes)


Entry deadline will be next Monday the 19th and the game will be 32 player. Filler will be revealed when the game starts.

Entrants:
Bogg
Stephan_Newman
Silens
Boc
MidnightSun
Grokfog
Mundungu
AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
aboytervigon
CE5511
Lord Azune
Lokis222
CattleBruiser
Minizke1
MetalHandKerchief
mynameisgrax
VicGin
mattkips
Farseer Darvaleth
The Meddler
spanner94ezekiel
Karnax
ItsPug
Trihnicus
midnightkid333
Brother Malleus
MaidenManiac
Zodd


----------



## MidnightKid333

Is a Tervigon Allowed? (because of his spawn termagaunts rule)


----------



## Samules

I don't have access to the nid dex but I don't want to use units that make more units so no.


----------



## Dawnstar

Should be interesting to see what people take


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH

No chaos? Aaaawww..... Now I have to scour codices for something to take. *Grumble, grumble, stupid fluffy rules, grumble*


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Just a quick question (well two) - does it have to be a HQ choice, and can they be a psyker?


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Its been a while. Lets see how this goes.


----------



## VicGin

How do one shot weapons (combi-weapons), or abilities that require consecutive combats (power from pain) work in this game?


----------



## Samules

VicGin said:


> How do one shot weapons (combi-weapons), or abilities that require consecutive combats (power from pain) work in this game?


Khorne renews both body and weapons between rounds. Power from pain I'll say works within a matchup but is reset in the next. (i.e. Zodd kills Silens in round one of the matchup with DE and gains a pain token for round 2 and 3 but the when he moves on to fight Stephan_Newman his pain tokens are reset again, note names are randomly chosen for ease of understanding)


And yes psykers are allowed but be prepared for an extreme beat down by khorne if you lose. And it doesn't have to be an HQ it just has to be a character. (i.e. you could use a techmarine or a sanguinary priest or even a squad leader if you want. I'm not sure if any of these choices besides HQ are really viable but I'll give people options.)


----------



## Boc

Sent mine in... should be interesting at least to see how it does


----------



## Grokfog

Entry sent, along with Fluff


----------



## Mundungu

Here's hoping for a nice bloodbath


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH

I think there's gonna be quite a few marines in this competition.
Likely a lot of SS/TH dudes and a lot of libbys. But hell, I've been surprised before.

Nevertheless, it's going to be fun. Best of luck to everybody....you'll need it. :grin:


----------



## CE5511

Dumb question, but when you say character you mean the unit type needs to have character referenced correct? Example, a c'tan shard has character referenced in it. While a trygon doesn't. If they were both 175 points could we only use the shard in this reference?


----------



## Samules

CE5511 said:


> Dumb question, but when you say character you mean the unit type needs to have character referenced correct? Example, a c'tan shard has character referenced in it. While a trygon doesn't. If they were both 175 points could we only use the shard in this reference?


Yes it is has to be defined as a character or a single human sized model.


----------



## Lord Azune

Entry Submitted with fluff. Should be a fun fight for all involved!


----------



## CE5511

Entry in! Blood for the blood god!!!


----------



## Lord Azune

Is it sad that I want to fight already? Skulls for the Skull Throne!


----------



## lokis222

Submitted. 

This one sounds really fun. Love the fluff idea.


----------



## Minizke1

Mine's in. Here's to hoping I don't get wrecked.


----------



## Mattkips

I've sent mine!


----------



## VicGin

Entry In!!


----------



## Bogg

Mine too! Diiiiiiiiiie!!


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Mine's in, and it's so horribly cheesy. Really, really dirty. I won't give it away yet, but it's really nasty. :laugh:

Just to warn you guys in advance.


----------



## Bogg

Im not afraid of you... Bring it!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Entry + fluff in. I'm kinda limited by my lack of codex knowledge, but hey


----------



## mynameisgrax

I'm in. Went more for interesting/unique than powerful, so we'll have to see if I make it through the first round. ^_^


----------



## The Meddler

PM sent. Assassins FTW!


----------



## Samules

Well, I have to say I'm really impressed with the fluff being sent in. Next time I should make the bonus for it be useful against other people who have fluff too since the instruments cancel each other out. Maybe a bonus attack on a unit champion next time.


----------



## Karnax

Entry sent. GO 668 WORD FLUFF PIECE!! Also, I belive that my character deserves to win just because of what I have written for him, as otherwise he is extremely hard done by.
A few questions as well:
What does the points overkill mean? Does it mean wounds?
If you get a hellblade or bloodfeeder, do you _have_ to use it, or can you still use your normal weapon?
Please can we see what people have sent in for fluff? Not before the entries are put up of course, but I want to see what other people have created.


----------



## Samules

Of course everyone can see the fluff when entries are put up. I have decided to put up one of the fluff entries every day anonymously as a little bit of pre-game entertainment.

Overkill means wounds done in excess of the remaining. For this purpose weapons that cause ID will remove all remaining wounds with the first wound dealt then any extra will cause 1 overkill each.

If you get a weapon then if I will ask you weather you would like to use it in the next fight. I will not bother asking about the hellblade if you already have a power weapon or a warscythe of course but I will if you have a different kind of weapon (i.e. special rules) like a fist or voidblade.

Since so many people are putting in fluff I'm going to change it to 1 of their weapons being master-crafted so it will actually have an effect against others with fluff. This will be your CC weapon by default unless you don't have one in which case it will be your primary ranged weapon. If you have a specific request for this send it in.


----------



## Samules

Pregame show No. 1:

"Horan the Weaver is last member of his tombworld or so he believes. Thousands of years after going to sleep with the rest of his people, during the Age of Strife while the warpstorms rage, his world was swallowed by the warp. After aeons, his world began to awaken. In one bitter, battle for his world, he was struck down and his self-destruct protocols malfunctioned. He lay there, surrounded by the enemy, as his minions phased out. His body rebuilt itself and he stood to be rended from behind. He repaired again. Only to suffer the same fate. Amused, the daemons took him and such has been his fate for the last 3000 years. To die and rise again. And again. And again. Little remains of his mind. Then came Khorne"


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Karnax said:


> Please can we see what people have sent in for fluff? Not before the entries are put up of course, but I want to see what other people have created.


That would (very likely) give away what people selected, so it shouldn't be until after the deadline IMO (though I don't mind)

Wouldn't want anyone metagaming


----------



## Samules

MetalHandkerchief said:


> That would (very likely) give away what people selected, so it shouldn't be until after the deadline IMO (though I don't mind)
> 
> Wouldn't want anyone metagaming



I'll make sure not to reveal too much...
I hope not TOO many of you will go researching through all the fluff posts of other members to predict who their opponent will most likely have chosen and just to be absolutely sure the entries opponents will be randomized before it starts just like in my other games.


----------



## Karnax

Ok, cheers Samules.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH

Samules said:


> Since so many people are putting in fluff I'm going to change it to 1 of their weapons being master-crafted so it will actually have an effect against others with fluff. This will be your CC weapon by default unless you don't have one in which case it will be your primary ranged weapon. If you have a specific request for this send it in.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!! Why do you have to shit on my laziness with a useful bonus?? WHY?!!!?


----------



## Samules

Because these people are too damn awesome at writing fluff! Like so:

"Having recently taken control of the Kabal of the shaded light, Lord Kitteh was finally in the position he'd coveted for many, many years. His first Act was to ensure the loyalty of the Kabal, any dissenters were blinded and left foe the Hellions, or bound and delivered to the tender mercies of the Haemonculi, the better to foster goodwill. His next act was to promote those of his closest conspirators to positions within his court, rewarding those who had been of service. Yet still he sensed an undercurrent of discontent, and so he made an announcement to the kabal, declaring his intent to perform a raid upon the material realm. The Kabal prepared for war, equipment was checked, sharpened and cleaned meticulously. The warriors fought amongst themselves to determine their leaders and which were worthy to join the raid. Kitteh knew that many of these disputes had ended in death for his warriors, but also knew that through those, the kabal was culling its weak. Finally, after 2 weeks, all was ready. The Kabal boarded its warship, the Beacon of Torment. Lord Kitteh meditated alone in his chambers on board, preparing himself mentally for the glorious slaughter ahead. He had already donned his armour and weaponry, the better to focus his mind. He slowly became aware of soft footfalls outside his chambers, obviously an attempt to be stealthy. Listening more intently, he discerned the faint jingling of bracelets, the sound identifying his Dracon, Endra. He sighed gently to himself. She was an ambitious one, and dangerous, but also headstrong and rash. He decided not to give her the gratification of believing she'd managed to sneak up on him, so mockingly called out to her; "Endra, were it not for those delicate bracelets you wear, I'd have disintergrated you where you stand for daring to attempt to sneak up on me. Come in."
The door slid open, revealing the sharp, angular features of his second in command, her eyes not quite masking the rage at being caught. Kitteh laughed softly at her obvious anger. "So, my noisy would-be assassin. What do you want?" "To lead!" she exclaimed, her frustration plain to see. Kitteh laughed again, loudly and cruelly this time; "Lead? You?! You cannot even make it to my chambers without announcing yourself like some pitiful Mon-Keigh, how could you presume to take my place?"
She grinned at that, a savage look of glee and hunger "My Lord," she said sarcastically, "Did it never occur to you that I wanted you to hear, to promote your ego so you'd drop your defences?" With a flourish, she raised an obsidian square, eerie silver runes engraved into its sides seeming to writhe in pain. With a snarl she hurled it at Kittehs feet, where to his horror it unfolded to reveal a hole into nothingness, a realm outside of time and reason. As He was painfully dragged into the Dark Gate, He heard her say "Your reign was short, but now the Kabal is mine. I shall lead your warriors to blood and pain, and they shall obey me!" then all was darkness.

He woke sometime later, in a stinking pit. Distantly he could hear the roar of a massive crowd. Looking about, he could see he was in a cell of some kind, dark metal bars preventing any escape. He noticed however that he still had his wargear, although it seemed non-functional at this time. As he was investigating his weapons, he heard a jingling from outside the bars, and looked up to see a massive, shadowy form. "Mortal", it breathed in a voice made by no living throat, "Welcome to The Arena. Here you will battle for the amusement of Almighty Khorne and his Favoured legions. Defeat all opponents and you will win both the favour of the Blood God and your freedom to take the revenge I see burning in your heart. Fail, and for all eternity you will serve the Skull Throne, either as warrior or sacrifice, Khorne cares not which. Blood for the Blood God" Without another word, the figure faded from sight.

Kitteh sat in the dark, anger and hatred burning in his heart, and vowed vengeance upon Endra. He would make her regret the day she didn't kill him. With a curse on his lips, Kitteh prepared for battle..."


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Really enjoying these fluff entries, keep em coming


----------



## Minizke1

Aw kitteh.


----------



## CE5511

All hail lord Kitteh! meow :biggrin: LOL
Watch me get slaughtered by him in the first round...


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I thought I was being original by submitting a cat! Who copied me??


----------



## Brother Malleus

wow I really put bugger all effort into my fluff...... should have read this first before submitting...oh well


----------



## Samules

"The Ork Warboss Grimgor was a member of Waaagh! Tuska, but was abandoned on the world of Prosan in the Cadia system when Tuska moved on to the Great Eye without rounding up every last Ork. Grimgor, just a Nob at this time, watched the huge hulk sail into the Eye of Terror with an ugly snarl on his lips and hatred burning in his eyes, although that may have been the reflection of the Cadian troop landers moving in to retake their training world. Gorgrim, as the biggest and tuffest Ork on Prosan, led the Boyz back to the swamps of the harsh planet, entrenching them against the invading Imperial forces. As the Guardsmen were drawn into the murky marshes, Gorgrim would have his Boyz burst from the putrid mire and drop from the sickly branches of the great trees arching overhead. He himself would hunt out the leader and cut them to pieces with his trusty big choppa, Fleshrippa, a gargantuan axe taken from the Chaos Lord leading a World Eaters warband earlier encountered by Tuska's Waaagh! Little was the Ork to know that a powerful Daemon lived within the axe, and he fed the beast every time he spilled Cadian blood.

Eventually, Gorgrim led a breakout. Seizing a space port, he herded his Boyz onto Aquila Landers and Arvus Lighters (suitably daubed in the blood of Prosan's liberators) and embarked upon the last himself, Fleshrippa grasped in one green fist, the other encased in a crackling Power Claw made from the cells for the space port's void shields wired to a pair of gigantic shears crudely crafted from a Sentinel Power-lifter. His ship followed in Tuska's wake, slipping into the Eye of Terror, and the transition to the warp awakened the sentience within Fleshrippa, and Gorgrim found himself dragged into the Empyrean, his big choppa wrenched away by ethereal claws. He landed with a mighty crash in a brass cell, with only his Power Klaw, his armour, and his trusty shoota to call his own. In an attempt to escape, and desperate to determine the fate of his faithful Fleshrippa, he strapped his small stash of Rokkits to the Shoota, charged up his power klawn and smashed down the brazen gates in a great crash of splintering metal. He found himself in a great ring surrounded by similar portals. Hefting his Klaw, he roared a war cry and waited for the worst the Blood God could throw at him..."

And don't worry if your fluff is mediocre. Plenty of people don't have time or inspiration to write this kind of stuff.

(That doesn't mean you don't have a reason to go back and improve it! )


----------



## Brother Malleus

Does painting 2k of brets before sunday count as a good reason not to improve my fluff


----------



## Samules

Brother Malleus said:


> Does painting 2k of brets before sunday count as a good reason not to improve my fluff



:shok: Yes. Yes it does.


----------



## The Meddler

Brother Malleus said:


> Does painting 2k of brets before sunday count as a good reason not to improve my fluff


Wow. I'm assuming you mean fully painted and based, and not the way I do mine. Out of 1500pts of Tau, 1500pts of Skaven and 500pts of BA, I have undercoated one gun drone. Badly.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

The Meddler said:


> Wow. I'm assuming you mean fully painted and based, and not the way I do mine. Out of 1500pts of Tau, 1500pts of Skaven and 500pts of BA, I have undercoated one gun drone. Badly.


I really don't understand how you do that. One thing I hate is fielding unpainted, non-undercoated models. I don't mind if my opponent does but I personally hate the idea of doing so.


----------



## The Meddler

Stephen_Newman said:


> I really don't understand how you do that. One thing I hate is fielding unpainted, non-undercoated models. I don't mind if my opponent does but I personally hate the idea of doing so.


It's ingrained laziness. That, and the fact that when I decided to get off my butt and do some undercoating, the stupid spray ran out after two seconds:headbutt:


----------



## Samules

Come on people, we have 32 slots and 26 entries! Fill this sucker up! Entries for the entry god!


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Can I enter twice? :laugh:


----------



## Brother Malleus

Samules said:


> :shok: Yes. Yes it does.


Thank christ for that.

@The Meddler. Yes fully painted and based (winter bases) and going to do themed movement trays if I get time.

At the moment everything is base coated and had first wash, so now needs highlighting, another wash, detail work, varnishing and then basing.... a lot of work I feel the flu coming on


----------



## MidnightKid333

so how much of an advantage do you think these fluff writers will have over people without fluff? Am I the only one with no fluff? !

btw, when does the rolling start?


----------



## Brother Malleus

they get one weapon Master Crafted


----------



## The Meddler

Brother Malleus said:


> Thank christ for that.
> 
> @The Meddler. Yes fully painted and based (winter bases) and going to do themed movement trays if I get time.
> 
> At the moment everything is base coated and had first wash, so now needs highlighting, another wash, detail work, varnishing and then basing.... a lot of work I feel the flu coming on


Good luck!:good:
@midnightkid333, rolling starts Monday I think.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Pah! Master-Crafted won't help you at all fighting my character. In fact, it may even be a disadvantage! :laugh:


----------



## Grokfog

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Pah! Master-Crafted won't help you at all fighting my character. In fact, it may even be a disadvantage! :laugh:


Hmm, through the process of elimination I have a fair idea of your unit. It will be an interesting choice in this game


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Grokfog said:


> Hmm, through the process of elimination I have a fair idea of your unit. It will be an interesting choice in this game


Oh, don't worry. If anything my unit choice will certainly be _very_ interesting. :laugh:


----------



## Ravner298

No Chaos characters? You cut my legs off, sammy. Let me see what I can come up with.


----------



## Brother Malleus

Cheers Meddler, just got fine detail and basing to do next......I have now decided that I no longer like horses


----------



## Karnax

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Pah! Master-Crafted won't help you at all fighting my character. In fact, it may even be a disadvantage! :laugh:


Would the phrase 'why are you hitting yourself' apply to your character?


----------



## Samules

"Dram'ka is a slightly older Tau that earned his position through honest hard work, becoming one of the best commanders through following the rules and sheer determination.
Of course, throughout all of his previous battles, he always had support, both from his superiors and all of the subordinates who had unquestioning faith in his abilities.
Now, with his entire army obliterated by Chaos, all he had left of any of it was his fully equipped command suit and a bonding knife.
The teachings of the Tau commanded him to find peace and tranquility in what would most likely be his final moments, but for some reason, all he felt was anger. 
Not so much anger at Chaos, or himself, or anything in particular for that matter. No, this was simple, unfocused rage in its purest and most bestial form.
Dram'ka welded his bonding knife to the end of his fist, to act as a makeshift 'shiv', and eagerly awaited the coming battle."


----------



## Brother Malleus

Oooh CC tau, how many more entries do we have to go?


----------



## lokis222

Brother Malleus said:


> Oooh CC tau, how many more entries do we have to go?


That will be interesting.


----------



## Karnax

Well, if the crisis suit goes the same way as the fire warriors...


----------



## MidnightSun

I believe that Master Crafted is optional. You don't HAVE to re-roll hits.

Midnight


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Karnax said:


> Would the phrase 'why are you hitting yourself' apply to your character?


Maybe...



> I believe that Master Crafted is optional. You don't HAVE to re-roll hits.
> 
> Midnight


No disrespect meant here, but what on earth brought you to that conclusion? :laugh: A weapon can't become less master-crafted at the whim of bearer. Fluff, RAI, and, I'm pretty certain, RAW, would disagree with you there.

Of course I'm biased due to my unit choice. And you are biased because you have realised it is now no longer a strength, but possibly a liability. However even through the fog of personal bias you _must_ see that this is silly.  I don't really mind for the purposes of this competition, but if I were playing a full 40k game with somebody this sort of thing would rattle me, that's all.

Sorry if that seemed like a rant!


----------



## lokis222

If it is mindshackle scarabs, the rule states that the controlling necron player chooses, if there is a choice, what weapon to use. 

So, even if you could choose not to reroll a mastercrafted weapon, the choice wouldn't be up to the player as far as I can tell from the rule. 

Perhaps a mote point, but I am using mindshackle, so it would be good to get a ruling on this so everyone is on the same page.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

lokis222 said:


> If it is mindshackle scarabs, the rule states that the controlling necron player chooses, if there is a choice, what weapon to use.
> 
> So, even if you could choose not to reroll a mastercrafted weapon, the choice wouldn't be up to the player as far as I can tell from the rule.
> 
> Perhaps a mote point, but I am using mindshackle, so it would be good to get a ruling on this so everyone is on the same page.


RAW stands with me then. Mindshackle FTW. :laugh:

We might end up killing each other with it though...


----------



## Silens

Pretty sure we're allowed to post rules here. Presuming we are, someone put the rule up OR someone give me the go-ahead to do it myself.


----------



## aboytervigon

Since there's gonna be a lot of Mindshackle, what happens if both players Mindshackle themselves?


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Well now your local neighbourhood Steve is going to clear something up with Mindshackle Scarabs.

Reading my codex (Right in front of me now) it says nothing about someone affected by Mindshackle Scarabs hitting themselves. The clue word here is "Allies" and "Own Unit" not "Themselves if no other target is present or something to that effect". Therefore if one fails the test they simply do nothing as opposed to hitting themselves. In my eyes the whole Master Crafted rule means very little in this case. Especially since everything used is a single model.

In fact at the bottom where it says "If still alive it attacks normally" does not reference them hitting themselves but more in part with what the Necron Overlord (or cronies) may do to said model in attacks themselves rather than the Mindshackle Scarabs.

Glad to be of service non Necron players!


----------



## Samules

"In the 774th year of the 41st millenium, Overlord Photekh the Proud of the Nekthyst Dynasty awoke to find his tombworld under assault from strange silver-armoured warriors who were overunning his defences. Traps were overcome, ambushes were turned around. Even Photekhs famed hyperphase corridors were outsmarted by these foes. In desperation, Photekh opened a stasis vault that had remained sealed for centuries. 

Contained inside was a mysterious artifact that had been given to Photekh by an intruder during a previous battle. The battle had been going badly for Photekh until the intruder had appeared to him and told him to place the device at the centre of his tombworld. Out of desperation and arrogance, Photekh had agreed. Immediately, the equipment of his foe had started to suffer strange malfunctions. Weapons jammed, armour locked in place, and communications systems were scrambled, allowing Photekh to easily regain control and drive the interlopers out. However, upon the battles end, the walls and buildings of the tombworld began to shift in and out of reality. Suspecting the device, Photekh immediately ordered that it should be removed from the core. Upon it's removal, the phasing stopped.Photekh then vowed that he would never use it again. However, in his extreme arrogance, he did not throw it away, as one might expect, but instead placed it in a sealed vault deep in the tombworld, just in case he might have need of it.

However, the device did not work quite so well the second time. The silver warriors just managed to detonate crude bombs at several key systems, causing a critical failure in power. However, just before the silver warriors could capitalise on this, the tombworld disappeared. Unfortunately for Photekh and his subjects, the place of reappearance was within the crystal realm of the Lord of Change M'kachen. For the mysterious interloper had been none other than the Changeling, sent there to aid Photekh and his dynasty. M'kachen had always respected the Nekthyst Dynasty for their adeptness at deception and misdirection, and so had decided to reward them with a gift. However, for allowing his forces to be defeated, he had been deemed unworthy of this respect, and so the device had been called back to M'kachen's realm, where he could punish them at his leisure.

The methods and enaction of this torture delighted M'kachen, as he had never before had such technoloogically advanced playthings to meddle with. Unfortunately for Photekh, his punishment was far more severe than anything his subjects suffered. He was forced to watch as they were torn apart, melted and transmutated, and as they were slowly driven insane with images drawn from their memories. As he watched this happen to his people, Photekh felt a rage build in him that he had never felt before. It echoed throughout his entire being, rising and rising until it was almost a physical effect. With all his being, Photekh wished revenge on the cackling daemon who had done this to him. Far, far away, in a vast bronze citadel, something heard his call.

The first Photekh knew of this was when a great rumbling built over a few seconds, till the ground was shaking with such intensity that structures were collapsing and daemon minions were screeching in fear. The cause was soon apparent. A tide of blood red creatures were swarming the city. Daemons were swallowed by the tide, buildings were ground into dust. Even M'kachen was forced to flee. Soon, the soldiers of blood surrounded Photekh, before giving way to reveal their leader, a hulking monstrosity of blood and iron with the head of a wolf. The beast spoke with Photekh of a great tournament, where creatures of all races would be gathered to fight for the glory of his attention. The victor would be allowed to go free with his blessing, whereupon they do whatever they wanted. With thoughts of M'kachen foremost in his mind, Photekh agreed, and vowed that he would not stop until M'kachen lay pleading at his feet."


----------



## lokis222

Stephen_Newman said:


> The clue word here is "Allies" and "Own Unit"
> 
> A unit of one model is still a unit. Page 3 of the rulebook.
> 
> "If still alive it attacks normally"
> 
> This is incorrect.


It says "If he is still alive, the victim returns to normal once all blows in that round of combat have been struck"


----------



## lokis222

aboytervigon said:


> Since there's gonna be a lot of Mindshackle, what happens if both players Mindshackle themselves?


They bitch slap themselves to death.


----------



## MidnightSun

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> No disrespect meant here, but what on earth brought you to that conclusion? :laugh: A weapon can't become less master-crafted at the whim of bearer. Fluff, RAI, and, I'm pretty certain, RAW, would disagree with you there.


Space Marines Codex:
'A master-crafted weapon allows the bearer to re-roll one failed to hit per player turn when using the weapon'

Imperial Guard Codex:
'A master-crafted weapon follows the normal rules for the converted weapon except that it allows one failed to hit roll per turn to be re-rolled'.

The key word in both of these cases is 'allow'. You aren't forced to re-roll, you are merely allowed to do so if you wish.

Midnight


----------



## lokis222

MidnightSun said:


> Space Marines Codex:
> 'A master-crafted weapon allows the bearer to re-roll one failed to hit per player turn when using the weapon'
> 
> Imperial Guard Codex:
> 'A master-crafted weapon follows the normal rules for the converted weapon except that it allows one failed to hit roll per turn to be re-rolled'.
> 
> The key word in both of these cases is 'allow'. You aren't forced to re-roll, you are merely allowed to do so if you wish.
> 
> Midnight


Only one, eh? Still a pretty good bonus for allowing people to exercise their imagination. 

Allow definitely implies choice.


----------



## MidnightSun

For Space Marines, you can only actually get it on Special Characters, so it's more a fluff thing. But for Imperial Guard it was pretty neat for 15pts (and you only took that 15pts out of your wargear allowance), especially as Heroic Senior Officers (the very best commanders) had WS/BS 4.

Midnight


----------



## Minizke1

So what does this all mean? Cos I'm not keen on losing wounds to my own re-rolls.


----------



## lokis222

Mindshackle Scarabs:

You take you Ld test on 3d6 if your opponent has the mindshackle scarabs. If you pass, you fight as normal. If you fail, for that assault phase, you do d3 hits on your unit. As a unit of one, that means yourself. These attacks are resolved at your strength, and benefit from any abilities and penalties from your close combat weapons. If you have more than one close combat weapon, the player who controls the mindshackle scarabs chooses which weapon to use. If you survive, you return to normal once the assault phase finishes. 

So, if you have a mastercrafted weapon and an Ld of 10, about half the time, you will be attacking yourself with the weapon. 

From the fluff and my own knowledge, we have at least 3 players using this wargear.

So, bad news is, you might kill yourself.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Ah, ok then. So RAW says you don't have to use your master-crafted bonus; fair enough.

... but then fluff would disagree. I mean, the weapon can't change suddenly, and even if the bearer has any power over its use, he lost that when the mindshackle scarabs decided he was going to slap himself. I of course respect the RAW here, but it seems odd that RAW says you're "allowed" to take the bonus, when you couldn't exactly go and blunt the blade half-way through the battle so you don't get re-rolls, could you? Strange.


----------



## Silens

You could turn the weapon off and then just rely on the genuine sharpness of the blade, which would fill in for the 'power weapon' aspect you could de-activate.


----------



## Grokfog

Personally, I'd be somewhat upset if a necron won this tournament by having all his opponents kill themselves. That seems more like tzeentch or slaanesh's way of dealing with things ;P


----------



## Uber Ork

Alright I'm in, and just before the deadline too! What a slacker I am! 

And *Samuels*, excellent idea about the fluff! :good:


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Grokfog said:


> Personally, I'd be somewhat upset if a necron won this tournament by having all his opponents kill themselves. That seems more like tzeentch or slaanesh's way of dealing with things ;P


I AGREE! LORD KHORNE DEMANDS BLOODSHED! NOT PANSY ASS FAGGOTED SPECIAL FANCY WARGEAR! RAAARGH!


----------



## MidnightSun

*Aye! Strength 10, I1, and one-shot Rokkit Launchas! Armour is for humies! Real fighters are part robot! WAAAAAAAGH!!!*

Midnight


----------



## MaidenManiac

By the way, were we supposed to post the background here or just send it in with the character as I happily did?


----------



## lokis222

MaidenManiac said:


> By the way, were we supposed to post the background here or just send it in with the character as I happily did?


It was a choice. If you sent fluff though, you got a mastercrafted weapon.


----------



## Samules

Well! Entries are now closed and I will start rolling my largest game yet!

Bogg
Necron Overlord
-Warscythe
-Mindshackle Scarabs
-Sempiternal Weave
-Phase Shifter
Vs
mynameisgrax
Shas'o Dram'ka, Tau Commander
-Master Crafted Fusion Blaster
-Plasma rifle
-Shield Generator
-HW Multi-tracker
-HW Target Lock (no effect in this competition)
-Bonding Knife (no effect in this competition)
-Stimulant Injector
-Iridium Armor 

Dram'ka is a slightly older Tau that earned his position through honest hard work, becoming one of the best commanders through following the rules and sheer determination.
Of course, throughout all of his previous battles, he always had support, both from his superiors and all of the subordinates who had unquestioning faith in his abilities.
Now, with his entire army obliterated by Chaos, all he had left of any of it was his fully equipped command suit and a bonding knife.
The teachings of the Tau commanded him to find peace and tranquility in what would most likely be his final moments, but for some reason, all he felt was anger. 
Not so much anger at Chaos, or himself, or anything in particular for that matter. No, this was simple, unfocused rage in its purest and most bestial form.
Dram'ka welded his bonding knife to the end of his fist, to act as a makeshift 'shiv', and eagerly awaited the coming battle.



Stephan_Newman
Tony the Tiger (Space Marine Captain)
-Cereal Bowl (Storm Shield)
-Master Crafted Giant Spoon (Thunder Hammer)
-Huge Hairballs (Auxiliary Grenade Launcher)
-Diamond Hard Fur (Artificer Armour)

Tony was always a loyal tiger to his captain Gurav Chopra. Tony was originally a great Vedic Tiger, hailing from (surprise, surprise) the planet Veda a planet that was known to be one of the last places where Terran Tigers still roamed. However every battle Tony was unleashed in the more unstable he was becoming. Tony, in his primitive mind, loved being unleashed against every enemy he was let loose against. His claws would rake red with the blood of his foes until one day Tony found a bigger sensation. In his haste to devour prey Tony onced used a heavy blunt rock and loved the pulping vibrations in his hand when he clubbed other people with it. Slowly Tony began to use his now trademark Giant Spoon and Bowl to massacre his enemies.
All the time he howled and kiled his enemies, Lord Khorne was watching. And laughed at his slaughter. This one would be interesting to watch he mused..
Vs
Filler
Overlord
-Master Crafted Staff of Light
-Tesseract Labyrinth
-Phase Shifter
-Mindshackle Scarabs

Tiamasit - Necron Overlord of Oruscar Dynasty.

As Overlord of Crownworld Sekmatai, he fought in the old days against the Old Ones. During one such conflict he was cast into the warp by a particularly powerful Psyer. He spent eons wandering the Maze of Eternity, analyzing the maze and fighting illusions and daemons alike. Recently however, he wandered down one corridor and into a large arena. To him, it seemed like it was made for him to arrive. Perhaps Tzeentch warned his brother.

Silens
Necron Lord
-Master Crafted Tachyon Arrow
-Gauntlet of Fire
-Phase Shifter

Zakhan has awoken as Phaeron to a silent tomb. He is the first to awaken on his Crownworld at the heart of his small empire, and finds himself furious with how fate has treated him; the statistical probabilities from before he had gone into the long sleep had shown the likeliness of this event being near impossible. Of course, it would be illogical for the Phaeron to take out his anger against the beings of his own tomb world so for now he has decided to enter himself into the Arena of the Blood God and assert his might over the pitiful beings of the galaxy, bound to life.
Vs
Grokfog
-Archon
-Blaster
-Master Crafted Agoniser
-Shadow Field
-Haywire Grenades
-Ghostplate Armour
-Combat Drugs
-Phantasm Grenade Launcher

Having recently taken control of the Kabal of the shaded light, Lord Kitteh was finally in the position he'd coveted for many, many years. His first Act was to ensure the loyalty of the Kabal, any dissenters were blinded and left foe the Hellions, or bound and delivered to the tender mercies of the Haemonculi, the better to foster goodwill. His next act was to promote those of his closest conspirators to positions within his court, rewarding those who had been of service. Yet still he sensed an undercurrent of discontent, and so he made an announcement to the kabal, declaring his intent to perform a raid upon the material realm. The Kabal prepared for war, equipment was checked, sharpened and cleaned meticulously. The warriors fought amongst themselves to determine their leaders and which were worthy to join the raid. Kitteh knew that many of these disputes had ended in death for his warriors, but also knew that through those, the kabal was culling its weak. Finally, after 2 weeks, all was ready. The Kabal boarded its warship, the Beacon of Torment. Lord Kitteh meditated alone in his chambers on board, preparing himself mentally for the glorious slaughter ahead. He had already donned his armour and weaponry, the better to focus his mind. He slowly became aware of soft footfalls outside his chambers, obviously an attempt to be stealthy. Listening more intently, he discerned the faint jingling of bracelets, the sound identifying his Dracon, Endra. He sighed gently to himself. She was an ambitious one, and dangerous, but also headstrong and rash. He decided not to give her the gratification of believing she'd managed to sneak up on him, so mockingly called out to her; "Endra, were it not for those delicate bracelets you wear, I'd have disintergrated you where you stand for daring to attempt to sneak up on me. Come in."
The door slid open, revealing the sharp, angular features of his second in command, her eyes not quite masking the rage at being caught. Kitteh laughed softly at her obvious anger. "So, my noisy would-be assassin. What do you want?" "To lead!" she exclaimed, her frustration plain to see. Kitteh laughed again, loudly and cruelly this time; "Lead? You?! You cannot even make it to my chambers without announcing yourself like some pitiful Mon-Keigh, how could you presume to take my place?"
She grinned at that, a savage look of glee and hunger "My Lord," she said sarcastically, "Did it never occur to you that I wanted you to hear, to promote your ego so you'd drop your defences?" With a flourish, she raised an obsidian square, eerie silver runes engraved into its sides seeming to writhe in pain. With a snarl she hurled it at Kittehs feet, where to his horror it unfolded to reveal a hole into nothingness, a realm outside of time and reason. As He was painfully dragged into the Dark Gate, He heard her say "Your reign was short, but now the Kabal is mine. I shall lead your warriors to blood and pain, and they shall obey me!" then all was darkness.

He woke sometime later, in a stinking pit. Distantly he could hear the roar of a massive crowd. Looking about, he could see he was in a cell of some kind, dark metal bars preventing any escape. He noticed however that he still had his wargear, although it seemed non-functional at this time. As he was investigating his weapons, he heard a jingling from outside the bars, and looked up to see a massive, shadowy form. "Mortal", it breathed in a voice made by no living throat, "Welcome to The Arena. Here you will battle for the amusement of Almighty Khorne and his Favoured legions. Defeat all opponents and you will win both the favour of the Blood God and your freedom to take the revenge I see burning in your heart. Fail, and for all eternity you will serve the Skull Throne, either as warrior or sacrifice, Khorne cares not which. Blood for the Blood God" Without another word, the figure faded from sight.

Kitteh sat in the dark, anger and hatred burning in his heart, and vowed vengeance upon Endra. He would make her regret the day she didn't kill him. With a curse on his lips, Kitteh prepared for battle...

Boc
Necron Destroyer Lord
-Master Crafted Viodblade
-Sempiternal Weave
-Resurection Orb

Faraktekh the Unforgiving - A member of the Oruscar Dynasty, the Great Awakening was not kind of Faraktekh. Insanity grips him, the unending desire to end all life overwhelming his programming to renew the Necron Empire. Hateful of all life, he attempted to gain access to the Celestial Orrery of Thanatos. His goal was to cause the suns at the heart of any living empires to go supernova, cleansing the worlds of the taint of life. Thwarted at the critical moment by the ever-watchful Lychguards, he fled the world through the Dolmen Gates. Now, he scours the worlds at the head of his Destroyer hordes, searching for any living champions to eradicate and empires to topple.
Vs
Mattkips
Farseer
-Master Crafted Witchblade
-Runes of Warding
-Runes of Witnessing
-Spirit Stones
-Doom
-Mind war
-Fortune

Name; Amras Vanimedlë. (Farseer Amras for short).

Amras belongs to the craftworld Dorthonion and is their oldest farseer. Dorthonion's views are similar to Biel-Tan to bring the old empire to it's former glory but instead of placing great importance upon the path of the warrior, they place it on the path of the Seer.
Amras once walked the path of the warrior as a Warp Spider but that was a short lived path which swiftly pushed him onto the path of the seer. After many battles as a warlock, he found himself trapped on the path, so he became a Farseer. Throughout time, he led Dorthonion onto many victories through commanding their forces and also being very handy with a Witchblade.
But all was not well on Dorthonion, the aspect warriors were begging for too much bloodshed and were becoming trapped on the path of the warrior so there were too many Exarchs and not enough shrines. This led to the Chaos of Dorthonion and it brought the craftworld to it's knees.
None of the farseers saw it coming and by the time the revolt started it was too late. Amras stood where the statue of Isha once stood and looked at the carnage. Dire Avengers shot at Striking Scorpions, Howling Banshees ran at Fire Dragons. Everyone wanted to quench their bloodthirst. Warlocks, Guardians and Wraithguards tried to keep the peace but were beaten back by the angry hoardes. It was anarchy and they were all doomed.
Amras could sense there were beings tainted with the spillage of more blood than thousands of battles behind him. The smell of it choked him. The stench was overpowering, but he was enjoying it at the same time. He turned around and couldn't beleive what he saw. Stood before him was the Daemon Prince Angron with An'ggrath the Unbound.
"Puny Eldar, I would crush you all right now if it wasn't for my master" Roared Angron. Amras suddenly felt a rush of anger as the Avatar of Khaine stomped from the civil war raging behind him but was suddenly pounced upon by An'ggrath. Amras wanted to help but couldn't bring himself to do it as he watched An'ggrath tear the Avatar in two peices and threw it on the ground.
"Your craftworld is doomed, but the chaos gods can't decide to which one" Angron said, staring at Amras. "Slaanesh has laid claim to your souls but Khorne is obsessed with this worlds lust for blood and would have them as his servants" Amras turned to look at the bloodshed behind him and heard An'ggrath laugh at him.
"Alright, so the gods cannot decide on how to disect this craftworld, why do you approach me?!" Amras said with the taste of fear and blood on his tounge. "Khorne want's you to fight in the Arena of the blood god and your incentive to take part and win is that Slaanesh does not get your craftworld's souls... But then if you lose YOU will be a servant of Khorne and your fellow Eldar will be handed over to Slaanesh" stated Angron.
"What if I win? What happens to my craftworlders? My friends?" Asked Farseer Amras. "They are already doomed, nothing can save them except Khorne, he can satisfy their bloodlust and give them powers beyond their wildest dreams, and you, well you will be free. Free to know that they are no longer preyed upon by Slaanesh, now come, take my hand and fight in this tournament to save their souls" replied Angron.
"Okay".

MidnightSun
Ork Warboss
-Attack Squig
-Supa Mekked Power Klaw
-Kombi-Rokkit
-Warbike
-Cybork Body
-Ammo Runt

The Ork Warboss Grimgor was a member of Waaagh! Tuska, but was abandoned on the world of Prosan in the Cadia system when Tuska moved on to the Great Eye without rounding up every last Ork. Grimgor, just a Nob at this time, watched the huge hulk sail into the Eye of Terror with an ugly snarl on his lips and hatred burning in his eyes, although that may have been the reflection of the Cadian troop landers moving in to retake their training world. Gorgrim, as the biggest and tuffest Ork on Prosan, led the Boyz back to the swamps of the harsh planet, entrenching them against the invading Imperial forces. As the Guardsmen were drawn into the murky marshes, Gorgrim would have his Boyz burst from the putrid mire and drop from the sickly branches of the great trees arching overhead. He himself would hunt out the leader and cut them to pieces with his trusty big choppa, Fleshrippa, a gargantuan axe taken from the Chaos Lord leading a World Eaters warband earlier encountered by Tuska's Waaagh! Little was the Ork to know that a powerful Daemon lived within the axe, and he fed the beast every time he spilled Cadian blood.

Eventually, Gorgrim led a breakout. Seizing a space port, he herded his Boyz onto Aquila Landers and Arvus Lighters (suitably daubed in the blood of Prosan's liberators) and embarked upon the last himself, Fleshrippa grasped in one green fist, the other encased in a crackling Power Claw made from the cells for the space port's void shields wired to a pair of gigantic shears crudely crafted from a Sentinel Power-lifter. His ship followed in Tuska's wake, slipping into the Eye of Terror, and the transition to the warp awakened the sentience within Fleshrippa, and Gorgrim found himself dragged into the Empyrean, his big choppa wrenched away by ethereal claws. He landed with a mighty crash in a brass cell, with only his Power Klaw, his armour, and his trusty shoota to call his own. In an attempt to escape, and desperate to determine the fate of his faithful Fleshrippa, he strapped his small stash of Rokkits to the Shoota, charged up his power klawn and smashed down the brazen gates in a great crash of splintering metal. He found himself in a great ring surrounded by similar portals. Hefting his Klaw, he roared a war cry and waited for the worst the Blood God could throw at him...
Vs
Lokis222
Horan the Weaver
Overlord
-Master Crafted Staff of Light
-Mindshackle Scarabs
-Sempiternal Weave
-Tesseract Labyrinth
-Resurrecton Orb

Horan the Weaver is last member of his tombworld or so he believes. Thousands of years after going to sleep with the rest of his people, during the Age of Strife while the warpstorms rage, his world was swallowed by the warp. After aeons, his world began to awaken. In one bitter, battle for his world, he was struck down and his self-destruct protocols malfunctioned. He lay there, surrounded by the enemy, as his minions phased out. His body rebuilt itself and he stood to be render from behind. He repaired again. Only to suffer the same fate. Amused, the daemons took him and such has been his fate for the last 3000 years. To die and rise again. And again. And again. Little remains of his mind. Then came Khorne.

Mundungu
Archon
-Shadow Field
-Combat drugs
-Blast Pistol
-Haywire Grenades
-Agonizer
-Master Crafted Djin Blade
-Soul Trap

Maliat is the Archon of The Flame Denied. He was a Dracon at the time the Salamander's ship invaded the Dark City, and the Archon of his former Kabal was slain. Maliat set out to destroy the entire Salamander chapter after this event. His envoy had found an Imperial ship, and chased it into the Warp only to end up a captive of Khorne.
Vs
Karnax
Necron Overlord
-Master Crafted Warscythe
-Sempiternal Weave
-Phase Shifter
-Mindshackle Scarabs

Fluff- In the 774th year of the 41st millenium, Overlord Photekh the Proud of the Nekthyst Dynasty awoke to find his tombworld under assault from strange silver-armoured warriors who were overunning his defences. Traps were overcome, ambushes were turned around. Even Photekhs famed hyperphase corridors were outsmarted by these foes. In desperation, Photekh opened a stasis vault that had remained sealed for centuries. 

Contained inside was a mysterious artifact that had been given to Photekh by an intruder during a previous battle. The battle had been going badly for Photekh until the intruder had appeared to him and told him to place the device at the centre of his tombworld. Out of desperation and arrogance, Photekh had agreed. Immediately, the equipment of his foe had started to suffer strange malfunctions. Weapons jammed, armour locked in place, and communications systems were scrambled, allowing Photekh to easily regain control and drive the interlopers out. However, upon the battles end, the walls and buildings of the tombworld began to shift in and out of reality. Suspecting the device, Photekh immediately ordered that it should be removed from the core. Upon it's removal, the phasing stopped.Photekh then vowed that he would never use it again. However, in his extreme arrogance, he did not throw it away, as one might expect, but instead placed it in a sealed vault deep in the tombworld, just in case he might have need of it.

However, the device did not work quite so well the second time. The silver warriors just managed to detonate crude bombs at several key systems, causing a critical failure in power. However, just before the silver warriors could capitalise on this, the tombworld disappeared. Unfortunately for Photekh and his subjects, the place of reappearance was within the crystal realm of the Lord of Change M'kachen. For the mysterious interloper had been none other than the Changeling, sent there to aid Photekh and his dynasty. M'kachen had always respected the Nekthyst Dynasty for their adeptness at deception and misdirection, and so had decided to reward them with a gift. However, for allowing his forces to be defeated, he had been deemed unworthy of this respect, and so the device had been called back to M'kachen's realm, where he could punish them at his leisure.

The methods and enaction of this torture delighted M'kachen, as he had never before had such technoloogically advanced playthings to meddle with. Unfortunately for Photekh, his punishment was far more severe than anything his subjects suffered. He was forced to watch as they were torn apart, melted and transmutated, and as they were slowly driven insane with images drawn from their memories. As he watched this happen to his people, Photekh felt a rage build in him that he had never felt before. It echoed throughout his entire being, rising and rising until it was almost a physical effect. With all his being, Photekh wished revenge on the cackling daemon who had done this to him. Far, far away, in a vast bronze citadel, something heard his call.

The first Photekh knew of this was when a great rumbling built over a few seconds, till the ground was shaking with such intensity that structures were collapsing and daemon minions were screeching in fear. The cause was soon apparent. A tide of blood red creatures were swarming the city. Daemons were swallowed by the tide, buildings were ground into dust. Even M'kachen was forced to flee. Soon, the soldiers of blood surrounded Photekh, before giving way to reveal their leader, a hulking monstrosity of blood and iron with the head of a wolf. The beast spoke with Photekh of a great tournament, where creatures of all races would be gathered to fight for the glory of his attention. The victor would be allowed to go free with his blessing, whereupon they do whatever they wanted. With thoughts of M'kachen foremost in his mind, Photekh agreed, and vowed that he would not stop until M'kachen lay pleading at his feet.

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
Black Templar Marshall
-Artificer Armor
-Storm Shield
-Power Fist
-Adamantine Mantle
Vs
Entry:
Dark Eldar Archon Angaur Tokath
-Blast Pistol
-Agoniser
-Ghostplate Armor
-Combat Drugs
-Shadow Field 


Fluff Back Story:
Upon Asdrubael Vect's ascension to absolute power, many Dark Eldar suddenly found themselves playing a very different game. Vect's hatred of high Commorragh's nobel houses made sure that ambition, skill, and ruthless cunning replaced birthright, as the keys of opportunity.

Out of the ashes of the ruined aristocracy, came the Kabals. While Vect's Kabal of the Black Heart reigned preeminent, numerous lesser organizations vied for a place of power in Vect's new order. The Serrated Blade was just such a Kabal. 

Like the others, the newly christened Serrated Blade sought ever increasing influence. While Vect's iron grip made outright civil war impossible, other more subtle methods were heavily pursued. Archon's schemed and plotted against one another, and veiled duplicity ran rampant in the Dark City.

Eventually, some of the more daring Archon's even sought to unseat Vect himself. Unfortunately for them, the supreme master of Commorragh proved to be quite adept at discovering the plots to kill him. 

As Vect's reprisals tended to be total, an aura of invincibility soon surrounded him. As more and more of his would be rivals were killed, rival Archons soon stopped trying to kill him, and began to seek his favor instead. 

Upon eventually growing tired of the endless intrigue and doublespeak, Vect set a plan in motion to thin out his competition. Calling all of the Archon's that were seeking his approval to appear before him, he issued a challenge. Poisson the entire Imperium of man, and return with proof of their task. 

Along with the other Archons present that day, Anguar Tokath of the Serrated Blade, set about his new task with relish. Each of the Archons knew this was a trap, but it mattered little. Not only would the feast of terror and anguish be boundless, but if any of them were to succeed, the prestige and power would be unimaginable. 

He was sure his greatest rivals, Lord Xerathis of the Broken Sigil, Archon Vhloriac of the Obsidian Rose, and Lady Malys of the Poisoned Tongue would prove to be the strongest challenge. However, Archon Tokath was supremely confident his plan would surpass them all.

After consulting with his chief Lhamaean and the Haemonculi representatives from his secret alliance with the Ebon Sting, Tokath determined not only to win the competition, but to capture Vect's attention as he did it. 

The plan was daring in the extreme. Locate and capture 12 greater Daemons of Nurgle, subjugate them to his will, and have his Lhamaean and Haemonculi allies derive a toxin so virulent, that it could be used to topple the entire Imperium.

To do so, and this was the part he knew would separate him from the competition, he would travel into the Eye of Terror and evade She Who Thirsts while they did it.

The plan had gone extremely well at first. Before leaving Commorragh Tokath was even able to enlist the help of an extremely prominent Wych Cult by offering to let them keep the greater daemons after he was through with them. 

The potential increase to her Wych Cult's prominence in the games was too much for the cult's Succubus to pass up. She readily agreed to supply Archon Tokath with a sizable force of Wyches, and to provide him with additional capture technology that would prove most useful. 

Using the Wych's highly sophisticated technology, the Serrated Blade quickly captured 5 of these foul creatures before encountering a prolonged drought. After several months of close calls with nothing to show for their efforts, and with Slaanesh drawing ever closer, it was decided to bring this risky endeavor to a quick and decisive end. 

Deeming the risk worth it, Tokath and his alliance initiated contact with the demonic forces of Tzeentch. Hoping to tap into Tzeentch's enmity with Nurgle, he explained to Tzeentch's herald Fol'gar U'rath that their causes were united. A victory for the Serrated Blade, would also be a victory for Tzeentch. 

Nodding in agreement, the foul deamon Fol'gar revealed the location of a daemon world. With rank spittle dripping from his beak-like mouth, he spoke of battle between the forces of Nurgle and Khorne on this world. He cited the potential to acquire all that Tokath was looking for in one fell swoop.

Quickly setting course, the combined forces of the Serrated Blade and their wych cult and Haemonculi allies prepared to finish what they started. Unbeknown to Tokath and his allies however, Tzeentch had plans of his own.

In a secret pact with Khorne, Tzeentch agreed to deliver the Dark Eldar into his hands. What Khorne wanted with them mattered little. Tzeentch simply wished to strengthen his ties with Khorne and make manifest an alliance to weaken Nurgle to a degree the Dark Eldar never could.

As Tokath led his forces down to the planet, he and his allies quickly found themselves in a trap. Exposed and outnumbered, the battle that followed was a quick one. Tokath and all those with him were either killed in a tidal wave of blood or taken prisoner never to be heard from again. 

Back on Commorragh, the various high ranking Dracons of the Serrated Blade did not take the lack of contact between them and their Archon lightly. It wasn't long before theories and plots abounded.

Tokath's lover and head Lhamaean, Dahlith Su'lar, knew she would have to act swiftly if she were to survive. After manipulating high ranking Dracon, Ant'al Gareth, into ordering an emergency meeting of all remaining leadership of the Serrated Blade, she set her plan in motion. 

The night before the meeting Su'lar dispatched Gareth's bodyguard with several well placed highly toxic shots from her hand crafted splinter pistol. Proceeding into his bedchamber, she quickly killed Gareth in his sleep. At the exact same moment, operatives loyal to her were planting high yield implosion bombs on each of the remaining Dracon's personal transport craft. 

The following day, completely unaware of Gareth's untimely demise, each of the remaining Dracons boarded their ships and disembarked for their meeting. One by one, Su'lar detonated the bombs meant for each of her rivals and in one fell swoop became Archon of the Serrated Blade. 

Even now, thousands of years later, Lady Su'lar wonders whatever became of her lover Angaur Tokath. It's uncertain what she would do if he were to ever return. Greet him in a lovers embrace, or kill him instantly as a rival threat. Odds are... she would do both.


aboytervigon
Esarag the everliving cheeselord
Overlord
-Mindshackle scarabs
-Hyperphase Sword
-Terrasect Labyrinth
-Phase shifter
Vs
Filler
Wolf Lord - Nerior, Lord of the 12th.
Terminator Armor
Saga of the Bear

Nerior was dragged from the plains of the aspirants by their Arch Enemy, The Thousand Sons led by the Sorc: Madox. Dragged across the warp to the Eye of Terror, the ship carrying him and his famed terminator armor was stricken asunder by the warp. This particular warp-lost soul found himself returned to corporal being in the city arenas of Drakaasi. He fought the champions and scum alike, every victory bringing him closer to Khorne. Just before the rebellion of Justicar Alaric, he was gifted by Lord Ebondrake to Khorne to fight in his personal arena. Blood for the Blood God. Skulls for the Skull Throne.

CE5511
Eversor Assasin
Vs
ItsPug
Grey Knight Techmarine
-Blind Grenade
-Rad Grenades
-Empyrean Brain Mines
-Digital Weapons
-Psychotroke grenades
-Master Crafted Warding Stave
-Psybolts

Master Artificer of Titan, Brother Pug.

Brother Pug was a techmarine of the Grey Knights chapter, a devout follower of both the Machine God and the Emperor. Early in his training to become a Grey Knight, Pug's abilities to coax life from even the most badly damaged of machines led to his inevitable journey to Mars and, after many trials and tests that functioned as his apprenticeship, his eventual return as a tech-adept of the Machine God.
In his 200 years of service to the Imperium Brother Pug never once taken a step backwards in the face of the daemonic and never allowed a machine spirit to remain broken upon the field of battle. 
Granted his warding stave from Grand Master Halchion after his actions in the Golan Breach, Brother Pug continued to fight on the very front lines, servicing weapons, repairing armour, and assisting in the internment of the greatest heroes of the Chapter in the mighty sarcophagus of the Chapter's dreadnoughts.
Brother Pug was last seen driving a Bloodthirster of Khorne back into a warp portal to avenge the destruction of dreadnought Renaught when the portal slammed shut with Brother Pug trapped in the Warp.

The Bell of Lost Souls tolled once for his sacrifice.


Lord Azune
Archon Azirza
Shadow Field
Combat Drugs
Ghostplate Armour
Blast Pistol
Husk Blade
Phantasm Grenade Launcher

Now shunned by his former people, Archon Azirza of Cult of Bloody Skulls. Ironically, he turned this cult his cult to the worship of Khorne in an attempt to be spared his soul being devoured by she who waits. Honestly, I doubt he'll suffer a better fate at the hands of the blood god but for now he shows promise in the fights. We shall see how the horrible xenos holds up." - Excerpt from the Diaries of Xia the Insane Inquisitor.
Vs
Filler
Autarch
Fusion Gun
Mandiblasters
Bike
Laser Lance


CattleBruiser
Space Marine Captain
-Master Crafted Relic Blade
-Artificer Armor
-Storm Shield

Captain Wissenschaft was once a Captain of the Flame Falcon's 2nd Company. After his chapter was excommunicated and mostly destroyed by Grey Knights he, and what survivors he could rescue, fled their home world vowing to exact revenge on the Imperium one day. Wissenschaft's search for the power to topple the Imperium brought him to this ring of blood, where he hopes to win the Blood God's favor.
Vs
Farseer Darvaleth
Necron Overlord J'ketha the Cheesy
- Master Crafted Warscythe
- Mindshackle Scarabs
- Sempiternal Weave
- Phase Shifter

Khorne thought this guy was so damn dirty that he simply had to be in the tournament, if only to test his champions and slaughter them.


Minizke1
Hive Tyrant
-Lash Whip
-Master Grown Bonesword
-Pair of Scything Talons
-Leech Essence
-Paroxyism

Well you see, children, Mr. Bad Man Khorne decided once, 'Hey, y'know what'd make this arena even better?! BUGS!' And so he sent Kharn the Betrayer across the universe to bring him back some particularly nasty bugs. And so it is today that the biggest, nastiest of the the bugs, comes to feast on your little corpses today.
Vs
MetalHandKerchief
Syxilys of the Helix Pinnacle (links to fluff)
-Blaster
-Splinter pistol and Master Crafted Huskblade
-Phantasm Grenade Launcher
-Shadow field
-Combat drugs


VicGin
Necron Overlord
-Master Crafted Warscythe
-Phylactery
-Mindshackle Scarabs
-Phase Shifter

Sekhemkhet the Overlord was giving a shakedown flight for the Inertialess Drive in his recently restored Dirge class raider. Unfortunately he took wrong turn at Gryphonne IV and ended up in the Eye of terror. Upon arriving there Khorne impounded his raider and won't give it back until Sekhemkhet does community service in the form of blood sport (as thats how its done in the Eye of Terror).
Vs
spanner94ezekiel
Librarian Se'lan :
- Epistolary
- Terminator armour
-Master Crafted Force Weapon
- Null Zone
- Quickening

Se'lan is an Epistolary Librarian of the Dark Hunters chapter, and was a participant in the Battle for Morfan in the Yttrel system against the regenade Punishers. At the climax of the battle, Se'lan was in combat with the Lord known as Iggreshknor the Decimator. Although Se'lan was an almighty psyker, his efforts were thwarted at first as the Lord had been blessed with the mark of Khorne, rendering him impervious. So Se'lan strode into hand to hand combat with the deranged renegade, parrying and swiping with his personalised force axe. In his blood-frenzied rage, the Decimator made a fatal error in his movements, giving Se'lan the opening to strike him down, cleanly decapitating him in one swing. However, the fallen Lord had been wielding a Bloodfeeder daemonweapon, and so as the corpse fell to the ground, the daemon within the blade screamed in fury and as it fell, it cut open the librarian across the stomach, mortally wounding him. However, the great god Khorne had been watching over the events with interest, and seeing Se'lan's proficiency at hand to hand combat, decided to reanimate his corpse so he could fight in the Blood God's Arena of Death in an ever-perpetuating field of one to one combat.


The Meddler
Agent 6 (formerly Silena Quilante)
Callidus Assassin
-Master Crafted Phase Sword

Silena spent her early life on the world of Van Horne, the daughter of a minor functionary in the Basilica of St Mariel. When the Bloodthirster Ka'jagga'nath was accidently freed, and unleashed the Bloodtide, the entirety of Silena's family wereslain, or corrupted and eventually slain by the Grey Knights' 4th Brotherhood. Only Silena and the aunt she was staying with at the time remain. After hearing of the events from the shocked survivors, Silena vows revenge on the being she blamed for the death of her family; Ka'jagga'nath. Tracking down an Inquisitor on a neighbouring world, she begs the chance to get her revenge. The Inquisitor, seeing the fire in her eyes, accepts her request, and enrols her in the Callidus Temple as a novitiate.
Working her way through the ranks, Silena grew to be a terror to the heretic, the alien, the mutant. Even her masters were impressed by her utter devotion to the temple and her work. However, Silena cared not for her teachers praise, devoting her time to tracking down the Lord of the Bloodtide. Finally, on the death world of Jagron, her quest came to an end. When a Warp rift opens above the planet, spilling countless daemons onto Jagron's surface, it is Ka'jagga'nath who leads them. 
Silena finally confronts him on a rocky outcrop jutting metres off the ground. Disguised as one of the Bloodthirsters eight bodyguards, she slays the other seven with as many blows from her prized C'tan phase sword, then steps forward to confront her nemesis.
The two enemies duel for hours, while masses of screeching daemons surround them. Although Silena is fast, and driven by the memory of her family, Ka'jagga'nath is too skilful. Dashing her blade from her hands, he prepares to offer her skull to his lord, when something stops him. Khorne had been watching Silena's rise through the ranks of the temple with interest, and had been delighted with her skill. Laughing, he offers her the choice of dying now, or fighting in a tournament of the best fighters from around the galaxy. If she won, she would get a second chance to face her mortal enemy. Not wanting to fight for the bloodthirsty god, whose very voice made her feel nauseous, but with thoughts of her dead relatives foremost in her mind, Silena accepts his offer.
Vs
Trihnicus
Warboss /w 
-Supa Mekked Powerklaw
-Warbike
-Cybork
-Attack Squig

Ard Dakka is an up and coming brainless liutenant of Wazdakka Gutsmek. In Wazdakka's search for a stable interplanetary portal a Big Mek came up with a sadly erroneous hypothesis. It was little better than Firing a very large Orc Warboss through an exceptionally enlarged Shock Attack Gun. It resulted in long ranged Teleportation through the warp just as he had predicted but Ard Dakka found himself in the Eye or Terror. This resulted in him obliterating a former contestant and walking into the Tournament in the unfortunates place. Ard Dakka is remarkably pleased with the prospect of smashing some humies and takes up the challenge of the Arena with Blood-thirst singing through his beady orc Eyes.


midnightkid333
Hive Tyrant
Lash Whip
Bone Sword
Scything Talons
Leech Essence
Paroxyism
(Leech essence if wounded paroxysm if not)
Vs
Brother Malleus
The Grand Parragon of Titan
Grey Knight Grand Master
-Master Crafted Sword

The Grand Parragon's journey has taken him deep within the warp, slaying and banishing the spawn of the so called gods of chaos.

Upon a desolate daemon world battling multitudinous hordes of daemons he felt the thrilling call of the one they call "Khorne" amongst other blasphemous names. Unable to resist the challenge of defeating the one favoured by this despicable being he began his long and arduous battle towards the place of the call.....a great amphetheatre of blood and skulls....

MaidenManiac
Necron Lord
-Master-Crafted Warscythe
-Phase Shifter
-Tachyon Arrow

The necron lord Pyrrus woke up from its last battle and immediately realized something was wrong.
Scattered memory fragments started to come back at an increasing speed.
The tomb world had been under attack from Orks and Pyrrus had been in the thick of the fighting, eventually confronting the Warboss himself and his surviving 2 meganob bodyguards.
Perhaps not quick by eldar standards but Pyrrus was definitely a lot quicker then the clumsy orks and their oversized and clumsy weapons. 3 well aimed strikes, the first disabling the left arm, the second one cutting up a huge gasp in the chest piece and the 3d one cut of a portion of the head at an angle, leaving the Warboss utterly dead. Around the same time as the last swing hit home the 2 nobs started to land their attacks back, but the slippery lord Pyrrus' Phase Shifter worked hard and reduced the otherwise fatal hits from the claws to mere scratches. Pyrrus dispatched the 2 nobs too, but not after receiving substantial damage to his body. Nothing too serious but still enough to leave him weary. That would have been al right though if it wasnt for the ever opportunist Stormboy Nob Rotgut that bore down on him with inevitable speed and determination. Originally Rotgut sought to impress da boss with killing the fell Necron, but seeing in mid air that the Boss fell made his plans bigger. He would kill the Robot-boss and become da Boss himself! Suppressing his will to waaagh out loud with all his willpower he descended on the unsuspecting robot with his Powerclaw ready to strike....

Pyrrus last memory of the battle was seeing an Ork with a rocket on his back split his upper and lower body in 2 just before he disintegrated from gauss weapon fire. Thats was al right though, Pyrrus knew his actions won the necrons the fight and the reanimation protocolls would see him rebuilt for fight eventually.

Somewhere in the warp though a certain Deity upon a mountain of skulls has a completely different idea....
Vs
Zodd
Grey Knight Brother-Captain Prolios 
Incinerator
Pair of Master Crafted Nemesis Falchions
Digital Weapons

Brother-Capain Prolius was refining his swordmanship in the training cage against 3 sword-servitors set on maximum agression. Against such an enemy he had donned his full battlegear. As he delivered his signature swing with his falchions and decapitated the 3 servitors, he fellt how the battlecruiser made a luch as it was making an emergency drop-out of the warp. The warning lights went flashing and the claxons blared the signal for everybody to reach their battlestations. Prolius cut the cage open whitout waiting for it to open and hastened towards the blastdoor to leave the area. Then the room started to change, everything became like red and transparent, and as he reached the exit it opened out to something he didn't had expected. Now he was in an enormous arena, standing on a plain of blood soaked sand, looking up at a mountain of skulls. From the summit a voice greeted him ; Welcome Prolius, You will now entertain us with Your sublime skills in headtaking.



And Thanks to Lord Azune for getting some fluff for the filler and to Dawnstar for agreeing to roll the games the week that I'm gone.


----------



## lokis222

Samules said:


> MidnightSun
> Ork Warboss
> -Attack Squig
> -Supa Mekked Power Klaw
> -Kombi-Rokkit
> -Warbike
> -Cybork Body
> -Ammo Runt
> 
> The Ork Warboss Grimgor was a member of Waaagh! Tuska, but was abandoned on the world of Prosan in the Cadia system when Tuska moved on to the Great Eye without rounding up every last Ork. Grimgor, just a Nob at this time, watched the huge hulk sail into the Eye of Terror with an ugly snarl on his lips and hatred burning in his eyes, although that may have been the reflection of the Cadian troop landers moving in to retake their training world. Gorgrim, as the biggest and tuffest Ork on Prosan, led the Boyz back to the swamps of the harsh planet, entrenching them against the invading Imperial forces. As the Guardsmen were drawn into the murky marshes, Gorgrim would have his Boyz burst from the putrid mire and drop from the sickly branches of the great trees arching overhead. He himself would hunt out the leader and cut them to pieces with his trusty big choppa, Fleshrippa, a gargantuan axe taken from the Chaos Lord leading a World Eaters warband earlier encountered by Tuska's Waaagh! Little was the Ork to know that a powerful Daemon lived within the axe, and he fed the beast every time he spilled Cadian blood.
> 
> Eventually, Gorgrim led a breakout. Seizing a space port, he herded his Boyz onto Aquila Landers and Arvus Lighters (suitably daubed in the blood of Prosan's liberators) and embarked upon the last himself, Fleshrippa grasped in one green fist, the other encased in a crackling Power Claw made from the cells for the space port's void shields wired to a pair of gigantic shears crudely crafted from a Sentinel Power-lifter. His ship followed in Tuska's wake, slipping into the Eye of Terror, and the transition to the warp awakened the sentience within Fleshrippa, and Gorgrim found himself dragged into the Empyrean, his big choppa wrenched away by ethereal claws. He landed with a mighty crash in a brass cell, with only his Power Klaw, his armour, and his trusty shoota to call his own. In an attempt to escape, and desperate to determine the fate of his faithful Fleshrippa, he strapped his small stash of Rokkits to the Shoota, charged up his power klawn and smashed down the brazen gates in a great crash of splintering metal. He found himself in a great ring surrounded by similar portals. Hefting his Klaw, he roared a war cry and waited for the worst the Blood God could throw at him...
> Vs
> Lokis222
> Horan the Weaver
> Overlord
> -Master Crafted Staff of Light
> -Mindshackle Scarabs
> -Sempiternal Weave
> -Tesseract Labyrinth
> -Resurrecton Orb
> 
> Horan the Weaver is last member of his tombworld or so he believes. Thousands of years after going to sleep with the rest of his people, during the Age of Strife while the warpstorms rage, his world was swallowed by the warp. After aeons, his world began to awaken. In one bitter, battle for his world, he was struck down and his self-destruct protocols malfunctioned. He lay there, surrounded by the enemy, as his minions phased out. His body rebuilt itself and he stood to be render from behind. He repaired again. Only to suffer the same fate. Amused, the daemons took him and such has been his fate for the last 3000 years. To die and rise again. And again. And again. Little remains of his mind. Then came Khorne.


Good Luck. This looks like it will be an interesting fight.


----------



## Grokfog

So much good fluff! I'm genuinely impressed


----------



## lokis222

Just a question. Why do three units have instruments of chaos? The tony the tiger, an archon, and a necron lord.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

> CattleBruiser
> Space Marine Captain
> -Master Crafted Relic Blade
> -Artificer Armor
> -Storm Shield


Just wondering if the two-handed relic blade can be used in combat at the same time as the storm shield here. If it were a normal power weapon I wouldn't be doubtful but because this guy is going to need three hands here... he could use it for ranged attacks, but close combat will he have to choose relic blade or basic CCW + shield?


----------



## CattleBruiser

nope, I can use both the rellic blade and the stormshield.
From the FAQ 

"Q. The rules for both the relic blade and the storm
shield simply state that a model with one of these
pieces of wargear cannot have +1 Attack for an
additional close combat weapon. Is it therefore possible
to equip a model with both a storm shield and a relic
blade? (p99, 101)
A. The rules for two-handed weapons in the rulebook
and the rules for storm shields and relic blades are not
in contradiction. So you can have both a storm shield
and a relic blade, which I think makes for rather cool
models!"


----------



## Samules

lokis222 said:


> Just a question. Why do three units have instruments of chaos? The tony the tiger, an archon, and a necron lord.



I must have missed those when I went back to my word doc and changed the fluff bonus. Fixed now.


----------



## lokis222

Samules said:


> I must have missed those when I went back to my word doc and changed the fluff bonus. Fixed now.


I thought that might be the case. Kudos on the new game. Between the fluff and the concept, it looks awesome.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

CattleBruiser said:


> nope, I can use both the rellic blade and the stormshield.
> From the FAQ
> 
> "Q. The rules for both the relic blade and the storm
> shield simply state that a model with one of these
> pieces of wargear cannot have +1 Attack for an
> additional close combat weapon. Is it therefore possible
> to equip a model with both a storm shield and a relic
> blade? (p99, 101)
> A. The rules for two-handed weapons in the rulebook
> and the rules for storm shields and relic blades are not
> in contradiction. So you can have both a storm shield
> and a relic blade, which I think makes for rather cool
> models!"


Ah, ok, thanks for the clear-up. It only means you're hitting yourself with a bigger sword, to be fair. :laugh:


----------



## MidnightKid333

wow I got paired up with a Grey knight the last game! 

btw, I am not impressed at all the people that went cheese and used mindshackle scarabs. Shame on you. 
When I kill the grey knight, I hope I get paired up with the other Hive Tyrant. Would be a cool battle. I regret not including any fluff. I also hope the grey knight whiffs his rolls. 5s and 6s to kill me. :shok:

Question: will there be any charge bonuses?

Lash Whip and Bonesword 4TW!!!! -psychotic laughter-


----------



## lokis222

midnightkid333 said:


> btw, I am not impressed at all the people that went cheese and used mindshackle scarabs. Shame on you.


It is not as bad as it looks. Ld of 10 means that most people only lose half the time. Average of 3d6 being 10.5. 

Necrons have no instant smushing ability. ie Boneswords, Force Weapons, Str 10 stuff. Nor do they have good initiative. 

People are making a bigger deal out of them than they actually warrant as far as I am concerned. 

Complaining about them is like complaining about force weapons. At least with mindshackle scarabs, you won't be instantly killed by a lucky Ld check. As is quite likely to occur if your hive tyrant is unlucky.

Rolling a Ld check on 2d6 is more likely to pass than failing an Ld check on 3d6. It just makes CC more risky.


----------



## MidnightSun

I'm looking forwards to IDing myself with S10, I1 and Ld 9.

Midnight


----------



## Mundungu

I'll show all those mindshackles. My Djinn Blade will attack me on it's own _and_ automatically hit! No one kills me but me


----------



## lokis222

lol, if you pass that test, i will be a metallic smear on your powerclaw.


----------



## CattleBruiser

i would laugh if the finals were scarabs vs scarabs


----------



## Uber Ork

CattleBruiser said:


> i would laugh if the finals were scarabs vs scarabs


Yeah, that would be weird. 

"Why don't you go Kill yourself!"
"No, why don't you kill yourself!"
"No...YOU kill yourself!!"

and so on...


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Well I _am_ a Necron player and have been for a while now. We just got a new codex, so it's pretty much given that I'd field an Overlord; so you expect me _not_ to use the most powerful 1v1 wargear they have available? That's like saying nobody can take invulnerable saves; you'd be removing a key strength of the Necrons, their technology. It's no more cheesy than an instant-death weapon.

/rant


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

So that new codex they released recently. It doesn't seem very popular...


----------



## Lord Azune

The Necron shall bow before the Dark Eldar!


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

spanner94ezekiel said:


> So that new codex they released recently. It doesn't seem very popular...


:laugh: Nah, nobody really plays 'crons it seems. Some things just never change. :biggrin:


----------



## Silens

There are a fair few Necron players in my FLGS since the new codex. Also, I entered an Overlord, not a Necron Lord. Pretty sure the Necron Lord can't take things like Tachyon Arrows.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Silens said:


> Pretty sure the Necron Lord can't take things like Tachyon Arrows.


Would be hilarious, launching twelve arrows in one turn from two Overlords and their courts. :laugh:


----------



## Uber Ork

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Well I _am_ a Necron player and have been for a while now. We just got a new codex, so it's pretty much given that I'd field an Overlord; so you expect me _not_ to use the most powerful 1v1 wargear they have available? That's like saying nobody can take invulnerable saves; you'd be removing a key strength of the Necrons, their technology. It's no more cheesy than an instant-death weapon.
> 
> /rant


I for one, don't have a problem with it.  You didn't violate any of the rules the OP set out for the arena of death. I think the reason people are bummed is Mindshackle Scarabs don't appear to have been designed for this kind of 1v1 match up. 

When you read the codex description of the scarabs, you get the distinct sense that they were designed for a Necron Overlord, Destroyer Lord, or Lord to use when in close combat with a larger unit.


> *Necron Codex pg. 81*
> _At the start of the Assault phase, after assault moves have been made, but before any blows are struck, randomly select an enemy model in base contact with the bearer of the mindshackle scarabs. That model must immediately take a Leadership test on 3D6. If the test is passed, the mindshackle scarabs have no effect. If the test is failed, the victim strikes out at his allies. Instead of attacking normally, he inflicts D3 hits on his own unit when it is his turn to attack._


The phrases _"randomly select an enemy model in base contact," "the victim strikes out at his allies,"_ and _"he inflicts D3 hits on his own unit"_ all seem to imply that (A) there will be more than one model to "randomly" choose from, and (B) the victim attacking his "allies/unit" will not mean he's attacking himself. 

You and the other scarab users, having selected this wargear for use in this 1v1 arena of blood, has smartly eliminated the random selection process entirely. The end result? These skull burrowing little buggers have become decidedly more powerful than they might have been otherwise (i.e. in an army v army situation). 

You knew though, that this was going to happen when you entered.


Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Mine's in, and it's so horribly cheesy. Really, really dirty. I won't give it away yet, but it's really nasty. :laugh:
> 
> Just to warn you guys in advance.



You knew people would react strongly to the possibility of having their character kill themselves with their very own thunder hammer (for which I might add they paid double the points cost than you did to take the scarabs). I mean, that's going to frustrate some people. How could it not? 

However...

You didn't do anything wrong or underhanded. You didn't violate any of GW's or the OP's rules. In fact... far from it. You took an absolutely legal piece of wargear, and you were smart to bring it. The possibility of a Necron Overlord, etc. becoming locked in close combat with a single opponent (unattached IC, MC, etc.) had to come up when GW designed the codex, and if it didn't... that's not your fault. You simply made a smart selection that works extremely well in this competition. :good: 

Now... that being said. Let's hope my Archon passes all his leadership tests, and agonizes you to death with his agonizer! :biggrin:


----------



## Silens

Chances of resisting Mindshackle Scarabs;

Ld 1 - 1/96
Ld 2 - 1/96
Ld 3 - 1/96
Ld 4 - 5/96
Ld 5 - 10/96
Ld 6 - 14/96
Ld 7 - 23/96
Ld 8 - 32/96 (1/3)
Ld 9 - 39/96
Ld 10 - 48/96 (1/2)


----------



## Orochi

The only character I can think of at the moment who doesn't really have to worry too much about these scarabs is Lysander.

All the phoenix Lords are fucked though... apart from Asurman and Baharroth, try wounding anything worthwhile noways days wit ha Str4 power weapon.


----------



## Brother Malleus

I have no idea what you guys are talking about, on a side note when does the blood letting begin?


----------



## MidnightKid333

I rolled for my battle and I won. 

Just sayin..


----------



## MaidenManiac

Boooo for the scarabs!
Boooo for the scarabs!

Im much friendlier since I took a very harmless S10 AP1 shooting attack instead


----------



## MidnightSun

Silens said:


> Ld 1 - 1/96
> Ld 2 - 1/96
> Ld 3 - 1/96
> Ld 4 - 5/96
> Ld 5 - 10/96
> Ld 6 - 14/96
> Ld 7 - 23/96
> Ld 8 - 32/96 (1/3)
> Ld 9 - 39/96
> Ld 10 - 48/96 (1/2)


Are you sure? Considering that the average 2D6 roll is a 7, I would have thought that a Warboss would pass his LD more than 40%-ish of the time.

And I know that LD 3 is more likely than LD 2.

Midnight


----------



## Mundungu

Mindshackle scarabs make you test on 3d6


----------



## MidnightSun

Ho damn!

That's mean.

Midnight

EDIT: Wait a second, then surely LD 9 should be 50%?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

MidnightSun said:


> Ho damn!
> 
> That's mean.
> 
> Midnight
> 
> EDIT: Wait a second, then surely LD 9 should be 50%?


Average on 3 dice is about 10.5, so most of the time everything will fail their test. :laugh:


----------



## MidnightSun

Da Boss is so screwed.

Midnight


----------



## Samules

FYI for the first few games at least my dice hate mindshackle scarabs. Maybe they're lactose intolerant.


----------



## MidnightSun

Your dice are made... of cheese? :shok:

Midnight


----------



## CE5511

My assassian has mindshackle scarab... just sayin :so_happy:


----------



## Minizke1

Looks like the big bad bug gets to use his lash whip on some space elves.


----------



## Mundungu

here's hoping his dice stay that way until I'm up. Thankfully, 1d3 wounds isn't nearly as bad as the 4 agonizer and 3 djinn blade attacks I normally make.


----------



## moswantd407

Woot for huskblade archons!


----------



## Uber Ork

Mundungu said:


> here's hoping his dice stay that way until I'm up. Thankfully, 1d3 wounds isn't nearly as bad as the 4 agonizer and 3 djinn blade attacks I normally make.


How do you do that? 

The rulebook on pg. 42 under "Two Different Special Weapons" says,
_



When it's their turn to attack, these models must choose which weapon to use that turn, but they never get the bonus attack for using two weapons (such is the penalty for wielding too many complex weapons!).

Click to expand...

_You can be equipped with both a djinn blade and an agonizer, but you'd have to choose which "weapon" (singular) that you'll use that turn. The positive is that depending on who you face you can choose the weapon that best fits the opponent. The bummer is that it's one or the other (not a bit of both in the same round) and you loose your bonus attack from by "wielding too many complex weapons." 

If I'm missing something let me know, because fighting with both weapons in the same turn would be awesome!


----------



## Grokfog

Uber Ork said:


> How do you do that?
> 
> The rulebook on pg. 42 under "Two Different Special Weapons" says,
> 
> 
> You can be equipped with both a djinn blade and an agonizer, but you'd have to choose which "weapon" (singular) that you'll use that turn. The positive is that depending on who you face you can choose the weapon that best fits the opponent. The bummer is that it's one or the other (not a bit of both in the same round) and you loose your bonus attack from by "wielding too many complex weapons."
> 
> If I'm missing something let me know, because fighting with both weapons in the same turn would be awesome!


I'm not 100% sure, but he may be relying on the fact that Djinn Blade is bought as an item of wargear, NOT a weapon choice. Which is somewhat against the spirit of intent for the item, but no more so than say, mindshackle scarabs in 1v1?


----------



## Uber Ork

Grokfog said:


> I'm not 100% sure, but he may be relying on the fact that Djinn Blade is bought as an item of wargear, NOT a weapon choice.


This is true, but it's still a special weapon. It's classified as a power weapon with two extra bonus attacks from the sentient being.


> *DE dex pg. 56*
> _A djin blade is a power weapon. Furthermore, the bearer makes two bonus attacks every round of combat..._


The rulebook on pg. 42 defines what a "special weapon" is. The section entitled "Special Close Combat Weapons" says _



...The most widely used are listed below.

Click to expand...

_ The very first example is power weapons. 

As both the agonizer and djin blades are two different types of power weapons (i.e. they have two different special side abilities... strike on a 4+ and gain two extra attacks), they count as two different special close combat weapons and should be subject to the rule I quoted in my previous post. He could go with the agonizer or the djin blade, but not both. In addition, he looses the extra attack bonus that comes from having two close combat weapons.


----------



## Samules

Here's the first half of round 1. Next half will go up on the weekend.

Bogg
Necron Overlord
-Warscythe
-Mindshackle Scarabs
-Sempiternal Weave
-Phase Shifter
Vs
mynameisgrax
Shas'o Dram'ka, Tau Commander
-Master Crafted Fusion Blaster
-Plasma rifle
-Shield Generator
-HW Multi-tracker
-HW Target Lock (no effect in this competition)
-Bonding Knife (no effect in this competition)
-Stimulant Injector
-Iridium Armor

Round 1: The Brave Tau fires a volley of energy bolts and hits the air where the neuron was a moment ago. He then begins punching himself but the iridium armor protects him. The Necron moves in for the kill but weapons skill four protects the tau. The Fusion Blaster inflicts a wound and the scarabs temporarily fail to neutralize Dram'ka leading to a standoff in assault. A plasma bolt sends the lord reeling and he curses the improperly timed phasing device. A carefully controlled blast from an EMP grenade inside his suit disables the mindshackle scarabs and with a massive effort Dram'ka manually swings the temporarily disabled suit's arm to bury the bonding knife in the necron's head. The EMP burst must have affected the lord as well for his reanimation protocols fail but the blood god revives him for round 2 in hopes of actual blood being spilt.

Round 2: Furious at his defeat the neuron leaps forward as bolts of energy pass by and through him to plunge his warscythe into the chest of the suit dealing two wounds. Dram'ka quickly leaps away and keeps the necron at bay witha blast of fusion energy that knocks the lord back a step. He then quickly swoops back in dealing a punishing kick before backing off to fire again, all the while resisting the scarabs. The flurry of plasma bolts knocks the necron to the ground but he rises again, heavily damaged and enraged. A great leap sends him sailing through the air to catch the tau suit in midair where he rips the Fire Warrior from his cockpit and sends him falling to the unforgiving stones below. (unfortunately no overkill)

Round 3: The necron takes two wounds from the volley of energy and the scarabs disable the suit but the shield generator keeps the scythe at bay until the plasma rifle sends the robotic pieces flying. Entertained by the show Dram'ka is awarded the mark of Khorne while the necron is turned into a new herald to bring death to the mortal realm.

mynameisgrax moves on with the mark of Khorne for the next round.

Stephan_Newman
Tony the Tiger (Space Marine Captain)
-Cereal Bowl (Storm Shield)
-Master Crafted Giant Spoon (Thunder Hammer)
-Huge Hairballs (Auxiliary Grenade Launcher)
-Diamond Hard Fur (Artificer Armour)
Filler
Overlord
-Master Crafted Staff of Light
-Tesseract Labyrinth
-Phase Shifter
-Mindshackle Scarabs

Round 1: This next fight is gunna be just GRRRRREAT! A blast of light singes the tigers fur and takes off a wound and the rapidly phasing necron ignores the hairball as it whistles through his head. The tiger is then trapped in a labyrinth. Strangely the device the turns into a cereal box filled with endless frosted flakes. With the poor eternally trapped tiger on the cover.

Round 2: The infuriated feline rushes forward ignoring the blasts of light and knocks the labyrinth from the metal claw but then fails to attack due to scarabs and merely bangs his spoon on his bowl. After more laughable shooting the lord smacks the tiger in the face with his staff and recieves two in return. A gigantic hairball finishes off the lord but he gets back up. After a long and uneventful few rounds the lord is pounded down with 2 points of overkill but gets up again only to recieve a hairball of doom to the face and does not rise again. Until round 3.

Round 3: This fight was painfully long and dull but in the end the necron lord is flattened.

Stephan_Newman moves on with the mark of Khorne for his wonderful ability to smash things!

Silens
Necron Overlord Zakhan
-Master Crafted Tachyon Arrow
-Gauntlet of Fire
-Phase Shifter
Vs
Grokfog
-Archon
-Blaster
-Master Crafted Agoniser
-Shadow Field
-Haywire Grenades
-Ghostplate Armour
-Combat Drugs
-Phantasm Grenade Launcher

Round 1: The archon loads up on splintermind for a free pain token and uselessly fires his blaster through Zakhan. Opting to wait until the shadowfield falls to use the arrow the gauntlet of fire sends heat rippling off the energy field. The deadly flurry of blows is absorbed by the respective shields as is the next shooting. However the next round of close combat ends with a firey talon crushing the shadowfield gernerator. And while the pain token keeps Kitteh from taking a wound his shield is no more leaving him open to the unstoppable bolt of tachyon energy which vaporizes him.

Round 2: Out for the robotic equivilant of blood, Kitteh carefully times his blaster shot to leave Zakhan reeling while the burst of flame swirls around his restored shield. The deadly whip cracks around the necrons neck frying his circuts and leaving him smoking on the floor with no reanimation.

Round 3: With swipes of the whip Kitteh forces the Overlord back and wounds him twice but a misstep costs him his shaowfield generator and then immediately his life as the wrist mounted weapon destroys his relatively fragile body.

Khorne prefers boodshed to fire weapons that instantly cauterize the wound though and presents Zakhan with a hellblade. (post weather you would like to use it or not)

Boc
Necron Destroyer Lord
-Master Crafted Viodblade
-Sempiternal Weave
-Resurection Orb
Vs
Mattkips
Farseer Amras
-Master Crafted Witchblade
-Runes of Warding
-Runes of Witnessing
-Spirit Stones
-Doom
-Mind war
-Fortune

Round 1: Amras wards himself and a burst of energy dissasembles a few of the circuts in the insane lord's head. He manages to parry the strikes of the massive scythe long enough to disable the mind of Faraktekh and shatter the ressurection orb before he can reanimate.

Round 2: The overwhelming rage forces back the farseer's intrusion and allows Faraktekh to impale the puny alien on his scythe.

Round 3: A carefully timed burst of psychic energy disables the lord before blades are crossed and the farseer claims his victory.

Khorne naturally dislikes psykers but apparently the rude things he drew on Amras's wargear still constitute a mark of khorne.

MidnightSun
Ork Warboss Grimgor
-Attack Squig
-Supa Mekked Power Klaw
-Kombi-Rokkit
-Warbike
-Cybork Body
-Ammo Runt
Vs
Lokis222
Horan the Weaver
Overlord
-Master Crafted Staff of Light
-Mindshackle Scarabs
-Sempiternal Weave
-Tesseract Labyrinth
-Resurrecton Orb

Round 1: The rokkit lands a solid hit but leaves no more than a dent in the unyielding metal while the oily smoke protects Grimgor from the blasts of light. Somehow the ork is too stupid to be trapped by the labyrinth but then takes a basic lesson in being a doc, by examining his own heart ripped from his chest at the whim of the lord.

Round 2: The well aimed rokkit meets a blast of Horan's staff in midair for a FANTASTIC explosion that would make any mek proud! While this looks awesome it does nothing to either contestant. The labyrinth is wasted on the angry boss while he repeatedly bashes his cybork parts with the klaw. The large caliber bullets of the dakkaguns ping from the heavy armor while a burst of light leaves the bosse's grot puntin leg bleedin a bit. Miraculously the boss resists the scarabs and crushes the lord to a pulp. Three times. Horan stumbles to his feet and while reorienting himself the blasts of light are less than accurate. He regains his senses quickly enough to deal a stinging blow to da boss but Grimgor's sheer rage frys the tiny scarabs and he "disables" the overlord four more times. Horan is done. For now…

Round 3: Shooting is still innefective. With triple ones the boss blows the tiny minds from the scarabs with da power of da waaagh before smashing the lord twice over. Horan is really done now. (except maybe killing a few hundred thousand mortals in the name of khorne but that's all…)

Khorne offers da boss a brand new shiny bloodcrusher. You want the bike or the pony? (post below)

(P.S. I never counted on the massive overkill bonuses that can be accumulated with reanimation)

Mundungu
Archon
-Shadow Field
-Combat drugs
-Blast Pistol
-Haywire Grenades
-Agonizer
-Master Crafted Djin Blade
-Soul Trap
Vs
Karnax
Necron Overlord
-Master Crafted Warscythe
-Sempiternal Weave
-Phase Shifter
-Mindshackle Scarabs

Round 1: Hopped up on painbringer the Archon bounds forward blade and whip in hand to deal death to… himself apparently. Howver their combined efforts cannot pierce the shadowfield. However next turn he kindly turns it off long enugh to be impaled with a point of overkill for gruesomeness.

Round 2: Maliat gets off with a good start by dealing two wounds to Photekh before he is impales with a point of overkill again. (fraking double ones on saves)

Photek gets a bloodcrusher. Robot on a giant stompy bloodthirsty monster… RUN. NOW.

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
Black Templar Marshall
-Artificer Armor
-Storm Shield
-Power Fist
-Adamantine Mantle
Vs
Uber Ork
Dark Eldar Archon Angaur Tokath
-Blast Pistol
-Master-Crafted Agoniser
-Ghostplate Armor
-Combat Drugs
-Shadow Field 

Round 1: Marshall Steriotypicus takes a deadly blast from the pistol but his sacred mantle keeps him on his feet for now. The twirling whip encircles his neck and chokes the life out of him in several agonizing moments

Round 2: The furious Marshall hurls himself at the xenon, ignoring the strikes from the agonizer in his wild charge and crushes the life from Tokath.

Round 3: The archon fights furiously to keep the marine at bay and grievously wounds him, however one lucky blow from a powerfist is all it takes and the archon is finished.

This is just not bloody enough for khorne. Stab HARDER!




aboytervigon
Esarag the everliving cheeselord
Overlord
-Mindshackle scarabs
-Hyperphase Sword
-Terrasect Labyrinth
-Phase shifter
Vs
Filler
Wolf Lord - Nerior, Lord of the 12th.
Terminator Armor
Saga of the Bear

Round 1: Under the influence of accursed scarabs Nerior plunges his own sword through his chest. With a heroic effort, inch by inch, blood dripping from the blade he rips it from his own destroyed guts and readies himself for battle again. Just in time to recieve a second blade to the gut, finishing him.

Round 2: The lord decides that his pocket is the best place for the wolf. So there he goes.

This is quite entertaining! The lord gets the mark of khorne.


----------



## Lord Azune

Definently makes me glad I didn't play either of the filler I helped with... Heres hopin the Dark Eldar triumphs against the Eldar.


----------



## Minizke1

Oh god....I'm afraid to see what comes out of my fight.


----------



## Mattkips

I'm suprised I made it through that round o_o.


----------



## Mundungu

So much for me. Mind Scarabs FTW apparently.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Samules said:


> AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
> Black Templar Marshall
> -Artificer Armor
> -Storm Shield
> -Power Fist
> -Adamantine Mantle
> Vs
> Entry:
> Dark Eldar Archon Angaur Tokath
> -Blast Pistol
> -Master-Crafted Agoniser
> -Ghostplate Armor
> -Combat Drugs
> -Shadow Field
> 
> Round 1: Under the influence of accursed scarabs Nerior plunges his own sword through his chest. With a heroic effort, inch by inch, blood dripping from the blade he rips it from his own destroyed guts and readies himself for battle again. Just in time to recieve a secong blade to the gut, finishing him.
> 
> Round 2: The lord decides that his pocket is the best place for the wolf. So there he goes.
> 
> This is quite entertaining! The cron gets the mark of khorne.


That match-up and the description don't quite seem to correlate, unless I'm missing something... :laugh:


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH

Samules said:


> Here's the first half of round 1. Next half will go up on the weekend.
> 
> 
> Round 1: Marshall Steriotypicus is vaporised by the blast pistol.
> 
> Round 2: With a load of serpentin pulsing through him Tokath leaps forward but the powerful shield wards off all his strikes but one. So he blows the marshalls herad off again.
> 
> This is just not bloody enough for khorne. Stab HARDER!
> 
> AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
> Black Templar Marshall
> -Artificer Armor
> -Storm Shield
> -Power Fist
> -Adamantine Mantle
> Vs
> Entry:
> Dark Eldar Archon Angaur Tokath
> -Blast Pistol
> -Master-Crafted Agoniser
> -Ghostplate Armor
> -Combat Drugs
> -Shadow Field
> 
> Round 1: Under the influence of accursed scarabs Nerior plunges his own sword through his chest. With a heroic effort, inch by inch, blood dripping from the blade he rips it from his own destroyed guts and readies himself for battle again. Just in time to recieve a secong blade to the gut, finishing him.
> 
> Round 2: The lord decides that his pocket is the best place for the wolf. So there he goes.
> 
> This is quite entertaining! The cron gets the mark of khorne.


I'm assuming the parts in yellow are my dudes fight. In which case I feel obliged to point out: The Adamantine Mantle gives the Marshall EW.

The other fight however, seems to be a mystery one. Where we are supposed to find out who actually fought in the next episode. Duh duh duh duuuuuhhh!!!!


----------



## Grokfog

Bugger. A 2+ invulnerable save and a 6+ invulnerable save for when that fails, and I still got pasted. That's what I get for getting in the way of a Tachyon arrow!


----------



## MidnightKid333

I do not even know what a tachyon arrow does, so I hope I don't get hit by one. I'm praying that my lash whip will save me. 

@Samules - you should probably put a bit more spacing between each fight, because it appears to be causing some confusion.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Roar!!!!!!

Tony Club Puny Necron With Giant Spoon!


----------



## Grokfog

midnightkid333 said:


> I do not even know what a tachyon arrow does, so I hope I don't get hit by one. I'm praying that my lash whip will save me.


A tachyon arrow is a one-shot, str 10 ap 1 weapon. With unlimited range. :blackeye:


----------



## MidnightSun

Bash bash imma smash! WAAAGH!

Rokkits go boom and make Orks happy :biggrin:

And it turns out that Waaagh! Fields even affect Mindshackle Scarabs. Well fought, metal boy.

Midnight


----------



## mynameisgrax

Dang, now I want a Tau commander model that's completely lost his mind to the power of Khorne. 

*RECHARGES GUNS AND SHARPENS BONDING KNIFE*

Bring on the next fight! ^_^


----------



## lokis222

MidnightSun said:


> Bash bash imma smash! WAAAGH!
> 
> Rokkits go boom and make Orks happy :biggrin:
> 
> And it turns out that Waaagh! Fields even affect Mindshackle Scarabs. Well fought, metal boy.
> 
> Midnight


gg. i was hoping for a bit more from that build.


----------



## Uber Ork

I think the last few battles just got a little out of sequence. I believe it's probably supposed to look like this (a bit of text moved & color used for emphasis)...



Samules said:


> Mundungu
> Archon
> -Shadow Field
> -Combat drugs
> -Blast Pistol
> -Haywire Grenades
> -Agonizer
> -Master Crafted Djin Blade
> -Soul Trap
> Vs
> Karnax
> Necron Overlord
> -Master Crafted Warscythe
> -Sempiternal Weave
> -Phase Shifter
> -Mindshackle Scarabs
> 
> Round 1: Hopped up on painbringer the Archon bounds forward blade and whip in hand to deal death to… himself apparently. Howver their combined efforts cannot pierce the shadowfield. However next turn he kindly turns it off long enugh to be impaled with a point of overkill for gruesomeness.
> 
> Round 2: Maliat gets off with a good start by dealing two wounds to Photekh before he is impales with a point of overkill again. (fraking double ones on saves)
> 
> Photek gets a bloodcrusher. Robot on a giant stompy bloodthirsty monster… RUN. NOW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
> Black Templar Marshall
> -Artificer Armor
> -Storm Shield
> -Power Fist
> -Adamantine Mantle
> Vs
> Entry: _<-- This is me_
> Dark Eldar Archon Angaur Tokath
> -Blast Pistol
> -Master-Crafted Agoniser
> -Ghostplate Armor
> -Combat Drugs
> -Shadow Field
> 
> Round 1: Marshall Steriotypicus is vaporised by the blast pistol.
> 
> Round 2: With a load of serpentin pulsing through him Tokath leaps forward but the powerful shield wards off all his strikes but one. So he blows the marshalls herad off again.
> 
> This is just not bloody enough for khorne. Stab HARDER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Round 1: Under the influence of accursed scarabs Nerior plunges his own sword through his chest. With a heroic effort, inch by inch, blood dripping from the blade he rips it from his own destroyed guts and readies himself for battle again. Just in time to recieve a secong blade to the gut, finishing him.
> 
> Round 2: The lord decides that his pocket is the best place for the wolf. So there he goes.
> 
> This is quite entertaining! The cron gets the mark of khorne.




The last two rounds (light blue) are most likely to another battle where the participants were accidentally omitted. 


*AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH*
Excellent fight! Yes the Adamantine Mantle renders the wearer immune to instant death and I wondered about that too. 

Samuels (you're doing a great job by the way!) is writing the battle results in a fluffy and entertaining verses technical manner (i.e. he struck with this weapon, hit and wounded this many times, the other guy made this many saves, etc.). It's possible there is more to these battles than we're seeing.

His focus on the entertaining would eschew a technical play by play in favor of writing up an entertaining battle sequence. Taking this into account it's possible the Archon didn't actually kill him via instant death from the blast pistol, but rather Samuels simply wrote he cinematically blasted the Marshal's head off. Fluff and cinematic wise, this makes sense (even though rules wise it doesn't).

The blast pistol, when in close combat, is considered a close combat weapon. However, we know from the rules that you don't actually shoot them in CC but rather they confer +1 attack when you pair them with a regular or special close combat weapon (minus PF's, TH's, etc.). However... if you were to imagine the battle taking place cinematically, you could include the pistols use in the fluff to make for a cool ending. 

For example, in the second round it's clear the two combatants have engaged in hand to hand.


Samules said:


> Round 2: With a load of serpentin pulsing through him Tokath leaps forward but the powerful shield wards off all his strikes but one.


 Since the pistol only allows for one shooting attack, we can surmise that the using of the word "all" here probably applies to the Archon's close combat attacks. Even though they're in CC, Samuels places an artistic flourish at the end of the battle by having the Archon blow off the Marshal's head (something in game terms, could technically never happen).


Samules said:


> Round 2: With a load of serpentin pulsing through him Tokath leaps forward but the powerful shield wards off all his strikes but one. So he blows the marshalls herad off again.


With the cinematic approach it's hard to know exactly how many wounds were dealt, how many saves were made, etc. For example, it looks like the second round only produced 2 wounds on the Archon's part and we know nothing of any return attacks/hits/wounds made by the Marshal. It's entirely possible the 2nd match went a few rounds, but that in the end it's distilled down to that last cinematic action sequence. 


Without the technical play by play it's hard to know exactly what happened, but I'm sure Samuels will shed more light. 





.


----------



## Silens

MidnightSun said:


> Ho damn!
> 
> That's mean.
> 
> Midnight
> 
> EDIT: Wait a second, then surely LD 9 should be 50%?


I can show you the math if you'd like.


----------



## Silens

Grokfog said:


> A tachyon arrow is a one-shot, str 10 ap 1 weapon. With unlimited range. :blackeye:


And mine is master crafted. 

What are the rules for the hellblade? I'm looking at the Chaos Daemons 4th Edition (Latest) codex, and if it's the hellblade from the Gifts of Khorne section then I'll take it! It basically gives me a power weapon and replaces my flamer, right?


----------



## MidnightSun

Spare us.

Seriously, I was expecting more from the Mindshackles. I'm glad that they didn't work, but I was really worried about IDing myself with a PK.

Midnight

EDIT: Is it a Daemons Juggernaught that I get or a Chaos Space Marine Juggernaut? *Cross fingers for Daemons Jugger - a T6, 4 wound, 6 attack Warboss with power armour? Hell yes!*


----------



## Silens

My A Level module in statistics is coming in very handy.


----------



## MidnightSun

My Cybork Body's coming in handy.

Midnight


----------



## Silens

To clear up, the Tachyon Arrow is one shot per set and not one shot per round, correct? Round 1, I used the Tachyon arrow and Round 3 I used something wrist mounted, and the Tachyon Arrow is the only wrist-weapon I've got. If I can use it once per round, why didn't I fire it during round 2? Or did I kill them before I had the chance to?


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH

Uber Ork said:


> I think the last few battles just got a little out of sequence. I believe it's probably supposed to look like this (a bit of text moved & color used for emphasis)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last two rounds (light blue) are most likely to another battle where the participants were accidentally omitted.
> 
> 
> *AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH*
> Excellent fight! Yes the Adamantine Mantle renders the wearer immune to instant death and I wondered about that too.
> 
> Samuels (you're doing a great job by the way!) is writing the battle results in a fluffy and entertaining verses technical manner (i.e. he struck with this weapon, hit and wounded this many times, the other guy made this many saves, etc.). It's possible there is more to these battles than we're seeing.
> 
> His focus on the entertaining would eschew a technical play by play in favor of writing up an entertaining battle sequence. Taking this into account it's possible the Archon didn't actually kill him via instant death from the blast pistol, but rather Samuels simply wrote he cinematically blasted the Marshal's head off. Fluff and cinematic wise, this makes sense (even though rules wise it doesn't).
> 
> The blast pistol, when in close combat, is considered a close combat weapon. However, we know from the rules that you don't actually shoot them in CC but rather they confer +1 attack when you pair them with a regular or special close combat weapon (minus PF's, TH's, etc.). However... if you were to imagine the battle taking place cinematically, you could include the pistols use in the fluff to make for a cool ending.
> 
> For example, in the second round it's clear the two combatants have engaged in hand to hand. Since the pistol only allows for one shooting attack, we can surmise that the using of the word "all" here probably applies to the Archon's close combat attacks. Even though they're in CC, Samuels places an artistic flourish at the end of the battle by having the Archon blow off the Marshal's head (something in game terms, could technically never happen).
> 
> With the cinematic approach it's hard to know exactly how many wounds were dealt, how many saves were made, etc. For example, it looks like the second round only produced 2 wounds on the Archon's part and we know nothing of any return attacks/hits/wounds made by the Marshal. It's entirely possible the 2nd match went a few rounds, but that in the end it's distilled down to that last cinematic action sequence.
> 
> 
> Without the technical play by play it's hard to know exactly what happened, but I'm sure Samuels will shed more light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Agreed. However Samules does make some quite colourfull and detailed explanations of the battles, so when I see the sentence "his head got blown off. The end." I'm assuming the description is this short because the battle also was. As such I automatically jump to the conclusion that he just plain forgot. There are a lot of items and special rules for him to keep in mind so, to me, that seemed like the most likely explanation.

And if I'm wrong, I'm wrong. In that case, good game mate. But if my assumption is correct, I'll tear you to pieces motherf***er!!


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Did Samules roll half the games and just kinda... wander off again? 

Really, if I'm too quiet over here it's due to all the amazing stuff to read


----------



## Uber Ork

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH said:


> But if my assumption is correct, I'll tear you to pieces motherf***er!!


:laugh:

I practically shot soda out my nose when I read this. Teach me to drink and read on this forum at the same time. 





AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH said:


> ...when I see the sentence "his head got blown off. The end." I'm assuming the description is this short because the battle also was. As such I automatically jump to the conclusion that he just plain forgot. There are a lot of items and special rules for him to keep in mind so, to me, that seemed like the most likely explanation.


I thought the same thing when I read the result of our first round. I too took the shortness of the description to mean insta-kill via blast pistol. Then, as I looked at the amount of fluff from the first battles down to the last, I just figured that each of the battles were getting shorter (text wise) because of how many battles he has to do. 


If he did forget though, I'd be totally cool if Samuels wanted to re-roll the battle.


----------



## Samules

Sorry about that! It is fixed now. Couldn't post on Wednesday because I was at 30,000 feet for most of the day.


----------



## Brother Malleus

Samules said:


> Sorry about that! It is fixed now. Couldn't post on Wednesday because I was at 30,000 feet for most of the day.


excuses, excuses


----------



## CE5511

Where did you go?


----------



## Minizke1

Samules....
Y U NO POST 2ND HALF?!?!


----------



## Samules

CE5511 said:


> Where did you go?


St. Louis for the holidays. 24 hours travel on 4 hours sleep. Now things have settled down so the rolling continues. :grin:


----------



## CE5511

Dam man! Comming back for leave or something?


----------



## Samules

Just visiting family for the Holidays. I was born there and moved to California afterwards so we head back every year.


----------



## Uber Ork

Haha, well *AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH* you were right. You did tear me to pieces.  Now if only Archons had access to EW... 

A 2+ Shadowfield and EW would be AMAZING!

You know it's weird... but after investing the little bit of extra TLC to write up some background fluff, I'm kind of sad to see him go. :laugh: 



Samules said:


> AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
> Black Templar Marshall
> -Artificer Armor
> -Storm Shield
> -Power Fist
> -Adamantine Mantle
> Vs
> Uber Ork
> Dark Eldar Archon Angaur Tokath
> -Blast Pistol
> -Master-Crafted Agoniser
> -Ghostplate Armor
> -Combat Drugs
> -Shadow Field
> 
> Round 1: Marshall Steriotypicus takes a deadly blast from the pistol but his sacred mantle keeps him on his feet for now. The twirling whip encircles his neck and chokes the life out of him in several agonizing moments
> 
> Round 2: The furious Marshall hurls himself at the xenon, ignoring the strikes from the agonizer in his wild charge and crushes the life from Tokath.
> 
> Round 3: The archon fights furiously to keep the marine at bay and grievously wounds him, however one lucky blow from a powerfist is all it takes and the archon is finished.
> 
> This is just not bloody enough for khorne. Stab HARDER!



P.S. Thanks Samuels for doing such a great job! We all appreciate your efforts! :good: Good luck everyone! :biggrin:



.


----------



## MidnightSun

But Samules, dice are far more important than family! It's one of the staple rules of wargaming - _The game must come first._

Midnight


----------



## Silens

MidnightSun said:


> _The game_


Sorry to anybody who plays..


----------



## CE5511

Lol! Maybe your family could help you roll dice :biggrin:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Silens said:


> Sorry to anybody who plays..


Damn you.


----------



## MidnightSun

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Damn you.


For what? Go on, tell those of us less enlightened.

Say it. :biggrin:

Midnight


----------



## Bogg

Samules said:


> Just visiting family for the Holidays. I was born there and moved to California afterwards so we head back every year.



Kinda like Salmon :victory:


Good work Samules, even tho I took a beatin in the first fight!


----------



## Brother Malleus

Bogg said:


> Kinda like Salmon :victory:
> 
> 
> Good work Samules, even tho I took a beatin in the first fight!


I had to wipe the tea from my laptop after that:goodpost:


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH

Uber Ork said:


> Haha, well *AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH* you were right. You did tear me to pieces.  Now if only Archons had access to EW...
> Told you I would. Silly Eldar. You can't harm me. Don't you know who I am? I'm the Juggernaught bitch!
> 
> A 2+ Shadowfield and EW would be AMAZING!
> And cheat.
> 
> You know it's weird... but after investing the little bit of extra TLC to write up some background fluff, I'm kind of sad to see him go. :laugh:
> I guess you should have been lazy and boring like me then. I sure as hell won't be missing Marshall John "whatshisface" Doe when he bites the dust.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Thanks Samuels for doing such a great job! We all appreciate your efforts! :good: Good luck everyone! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> .


Oh well, good game dude. And look at the bright side, now you have more time searching for porn instead. :laugh:


----------



## Minizke1

Silens said:


> Sorry to anybody who plays..


I lost the game.


----------



## Dawnstar

Minizke1 said:


> I lost the game.


Did you find some bonus points while your at it? :wink:


----------



## CattleBruiser

dammit! I just lost the game too


----------



## Minizke1

Midnight...go to hell. I hadn't lost in months. That's terrible of you.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

MidnightSun said:


> For what? Go on, tell those of us less enlightened.
> 
> Say it. :biggrin:
> 
> Midnight


We. All. Lost. The Game. 

There, I said it.


----------



## MidnightSun




----------



## Samules

Part two cometh...

CE5511
Eversor Assasin
Vs
ItsPug
Grey Knight Techmarine
-Blind Grenade
-Rad Grenades
-Empyrean Brain Mines
-Digital Weapons
-Psychotroke grenades
-Master Crafted Warding Stave
-Psybolts

Round 1: The techmarine receives an executioner round to the head and is no more.

Round 2: A volley of bolts and plasma kill the assassin instantly.

Round 3: Sigh, I was hoping for some assault but the techmarine is pistoled down immediately.

Khorne likes evorsors! CE5511 gets a mark of Khorne for the next round.



Lord Azune
Archon Azirza
Shadow Field
Combat Drugs
Ghostplate Armour
Blast Pistol
Master-Crafted Husk Blade
Phantasm Grenade Launcher
Vs
Filler
Autarch
Fusion Gun
Mandiblasters
Jetbike
Laser Lance

Round 1: Azirza injects some useless seprentin and decapitates the Autarch with a single swing. (and 1 overkill)

Round 2: A blast pistol shot vaporises the Autarch.

Still not bloody enough! Kill HARDER!!



CattleBruiser
Space Marine Captain Wissenschaft
-Master Crafted Relic Blade
-Artificer Armor
-Storm Shield
Vs
Farseer Darvaleth
Necron Overlord J'ketha the Cheesy
- Master Crafted Warscythe
- Mindshackle Scarabs
- Sempiternal Weave
- Phase Shifter

Round 1: Wissenschaft falls under the deadly influence of the scarabs and commits Sepeku. (yes 2 ones and 1 two rolled for saves)

Round 2: The good captan manages to only cripple himself a little bit this time and J'ketha wounds him further but he manages to regain control long enough to damage the Overlord before the inevitable finishing blow comes.

Khorne is NOT impressed. Cheesy git…

Minizke1
Hive Tyrant
-Lash Whip
-Master Grown Bonesword
-Pair of Scything Talons
-Leech Essence
-Paroxyism
Vs
MetalHandKerchief
-Blaster
-Splinter pistol and Master Crafted Huskblade
-Phantasm Grenade Launcher
-Shadow field
-Combat drugs

Round 1: With painbringer pulsing through his veins Syxilys with splinters pinging from the heavy carapace only to be overwhelmed with glorious delicious pain. The tyrant tears the archon apart while he still stands helpless.

Round 2: The disturbance of Khorne's presence disables the tyrants power and the huskblade rips him apart.

Round 3: The Tyrant brings Syxilys to his knees with pain and whip and decapitates the archon.

As a reward for the show he is emblazoned with the mark of Khorne.

VicGin
Necron Overlord
-Master Crafted Warscythe
-Phylactery
-Mindshackle Scarabs
-Phase Shifter
Vs
spanner94ezekiel
Librarian Se'lan :
- Epistolary
- Terminator armour
- Master Crafted Force Weapon
- Null Zone
- Quickening

Round 1: The phase shifter's warps slow down as the Librarian fights it mentally. While the scarabs cause him to wound himself he decides activating the force weapon is a BAD idea. He backs off and a volley of bolts leaves the lord reeling. The librarian holds control of his mind but cannot peirce the heavy plates of metal to reach the vital innards while the Overlord has no such problem with squishy mortals.

Round 2: Se'lan is out for blood now and resists the scarabs to deliver a lethally charged blow to the necron.

Round 3: A bolt round blows off a shoulder plate from Sekhemkhet and Se'lan leaps forward dealing stinging blows to the heavy armor but is unable to breach it. The warscythe plunges through the weak terminator armor to rip the librarian apart.

VicGin gets the mark of Khorne for round 2.


The Meddler
Agent 6 (formerly Silena Quilante)
Callidus Assassin
-Master Crafted Phase Sword
Vs
Trihnicus
Warboss /w 
-Supa Mekked Powerklaw
-Warbike
-Cybork
-Attack Squig

Round 1: The huge stream of lead slips a bullet through the otherwise perfect dodges to send the assassin reeling while a massive bike and skillful leaps protect the opponents from the deadly blows that are traded. A little of da boss's brain is baked to a crisp and he is then decapitated by the powerful blade.

Round 2: Silena is clipped by another bullet while smoke begins to rise from 'Ard Dakka's ears before his heart is cut from his chest.

Silena may get a chance at revenge yet, but at what cost to her soul? She gains the mark of Khorne.



midnightkid333
Hive Tyrant
Lash Whip
Bone Sword
Scything Talons
Leech Essence
Paroxyism
(Leech essence if wounded paroxysm if not)
Vs
Brother Malleus
The Grand Parragon of Titan
Grey Knight Grand Master
-Master Crafted Sword

Round 1: The Grand Master declares himself the Hammer of Righteousness and his bolt rounds ping harmlessly from the thick carapace before pain overwhelms his body. The tyrant pounds the paragon until he can barely stand while the pain wracked knight can do nothing in return. The Tyrant quickly finishes him off.

Round 2: The tyrant slashes a vicious blow across the disabled knight's chest but with the might of titan on his side he kills the Tyrant with a blast of energy via his sword.

Round 3: Again the paragon destroys the tyrant with his nemesis force weapon.


MaidenManiac
Necron Lord Pyrrus
-Master-Crafted Warscythe
-Phase Shifter
-Tachyon Arrow
Vs
Zodd
Grey Knight Brother-Captain Prolios 
Incinerator
Pair of Master Crafted Nemesis Falchions
Digital Weapons

Round 1: Tachyon arrow to the face. The end.

Round 2: The Iron Halo protects Prolios from the arrow and he demolishes the Overlord. 

Round 3: With a perfect volley of blows the lord is demolished in a single turn.

Khorne thinks that the force sword is too tzeenchy and gives the knight a hellblade.


----------



## Lord Azune

Eldar Scum, your soul shall fed to the blood god. Your craftworld will follow as soon as this tournament is won.


----------



## Minizke1

OI YOU GIT. DON'T YOU FORGET ME PSYCHIC KNOW-WOTS.
No seriously, Paroxysm would've come in handy there.


----------



## CattleBruiser

damned mind shackle scarabs, Wissenschaft, learn to roll something higher than a 2, and J'ketha, may you be forced to fight Crucian next fight!:angry:


----------



## Minizke1

Did the Relic Blade Cap'n die?! D:


----------



## Lord Azune

The Relic Captain has fallen to the unstoppable scarabs of cheese.


----------



## Samules

Minizke1 said:


> OI YOU GIT. DON'T YOU FORGET ME PSYCHIC KNOW-WOTS.
> No seriously, Paroxysm would've come in handy there.



Read the description of paroxysm. Then check if I used it...


----------



## Lord Azune

I'd say from the fluff you did use it, since the Grey Knight went last in each encounter where he won, BS 1=6+ to hit with ranged./WS 1 vs WS 8 just means 5+ to hit with close. I'm not sure what his strength is but my guess was it was a 5+ to wound. I dont have my GK codex infront of me at work.


----------



## CE5511

Woot!!! :biggrin:
I gotta say, was kind of unexpected to kill him in ranged. And ... did we both die?


----------



## Minizke1

Samules said:


> Read the description of paroxysm. Then check if I used it...


I meant no offense, either way I can't tell. I was just, y'know, reminding you.


----------



## Brother Malleus

Samules said:


> midnightkid333
> Hive Tyrant
> Lash Whip
> Bone Sword
> Scything Talons
> Leech Essence
> Paroxyism
> (Leech essence if wounded paroxysm if not)
> Vs
> Brother Malleus
> The Grand Parragon of Titan
> Grey Knight Grand Master
> -Master Crafted Sword
> 
> Round 1: The Grand Master declares himself the Hammer of Righteousness and his bolt rounds ping harmlessly from the thick carapace before pain overwhelms his body. The tyrant pounds the paragon until he can barely stand while the pain wracked knight can do nothing in return. The Tyrant quickly finishes him off.
> 
> Round 2: The tyrant slashes a vicious blow across the disabled knight's chest but with the might of titan on his side he kills the Tyrant with a blast of energy via his sword.
> 
> Round 3: Again the paragon destroys the tyrant with his nemesis force weapon.
> 
> 
> Good match midnightkid333... I might actually have to buy and use a GKGM to use for my games now


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

*goes away and cries* - "You guys are meanies"


----------



## Zodd

Nice 
One down, the rest to go.

And thanks for the fight Maiden. I see that Arrow will be part of my new Necron army.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Samules said:


> Khorne is NOT impressed. Cheesy git…


Tee hee.  I feel the cheese emanating from me even as I type; pure cheddar! :laugh:


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

Oi, that was short! Oh well, I guess it's time for Drazhar to appoint my cult a new Archon then  Merry christmas everyone!


----------



## Minizke1

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Oi, that was short! Oh well, I guess it's time for Drazhar to appoint my cult a new Archon then  Merry christmas everyone!


Merry Christmas to you too! Thanks for the match, that was actually a good matchup!


----------



## ItsPug

Samules said:


> CE5511
> Eversor Assasin
> Vs
> ItsPug
> Grey Knight Techmarine
> -Blind Grenade
> -Rad Grenades
> -Empyrean Brain Mines
> -Digital Weapons
> -Psychotroke grenades
> -Master Crafted Warding Stave
> -Psybolts
> 
> Round 1: The techmarine receives an executioner round to the head and is no more.
> 
> Round 2: A volley of bolts and plasma kill the assassin instantly.
> 
> Round 3: Sigh, I was hoping for some assault but the techmarine is pistoled down immediately.


:shok: Er... that went well. Not. TBH it was about what I was expecting...


----------



## CE5511

Funny, I was expecting to get into combat with you honestly. Didn't even think about my pistol being that good! And you killed me too lol! I would have thought my 4++ would save at least something. I was kind of worried you would instagib me while I'm trying to beat through your 2++. It was a good pair up for sure!


----------



## MaidenManiac

spanner94ezekiel said:


> *goes away and cries* - "You guys are meanies"


Agreed!:santa:



Zodd said:


> Nice
> One down, the rest to go.
> 
> And thanks for the fight Maiden. I see that Arrow will be part of my new Necron army.


Damn your protective fields:ireful2:
Likewise:laugh:

Not sure that item is worth its hefty price tag in normal games, but for stuff like this its absolutely dead fun.
The main issue is the Lorrrrrdz bad BS. 1 3+ shot once a game is debatable for sure, even if it is a very fancy attack. BS5 would have had it as an auto include but the necrons havent done their shooting range lessons it seems....


----------



## MidnightKid333

Of course I lost. Damned gay knights beat me every time in these things.

-is now rooting for Minizke and his lucky tyrant-


----------



## CattleBruiser

I want Warboss Grimgor to win


----------



## Silens

I want overlord Zakhan to win.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

I _don't_ want my cheesy J'ketha to win. I want him to come very, very close, but I wouldn't want him or any other CheeseScarabLord to win a Khornate Competition involving honourable combat... :laugh:


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Tony The Tiger Demands To Win!!!!!

Because You All Taste Grreeeaattt!!!!!


----------



## CE5511

If I win or lose I just wanna stab someone in the face!!!!!! BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!!!!!!!
(How's that for sucking up to Khorne)


----------



## Minizke1

midnightkid333 said:


> Of course I lost. Damned gay knights beat me every time in these things.
> 
> -is now rooting for Minizke and his lucky tyrant-


 thanks.
Fuckin' Gay Knights. Can we please BAN them from just one of these threads some day?


----------



## Lord Azune

Psh, the Necron are cheesier than the gray knights. Seriously, the Knights are honestly no different than any other Psyker.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Lord Azune said:


> Psh, the Necron are cheesier than the gray knights. Seriously, the Knights are honestly no different than any other Psyker.


I do agree with you sir. Necron Mindshackles are certainly cheesy; hence me not wanting my Overlord to win. :laugh:


----------



## Minizke1

Lord Azune said:


> Seriously, the Knights are honestly no different than any other Psyker.


Exactly. EVERY FUCKING MODEL HAS A POWER WEAPON. That or a strength what? 6? AP3 flamer. Honestly, there's nothing balanced about them. For christ's sake, back in 3rd edition a 1500 point list was A librarian and a single squad of Grey Knights. 
End rant. 

wait no, Strength 5 Initiative 10 Librarians. End Rant.


----------



## Dawnstar

Fear not people, rolling has commenced 

Round 2 should be up within the next 2 days, depending on how my sunburn heals


----------



## Minizke1

Dawnstar said:


> Fear not people, rolling has commenced
> 
> Round 2 should be up within the next 2 days, depending on how my sunburn heals


Huzzah!


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Is Dawnstar also Samules...? :scratchhead:


----------



## Lord Azune

No, Samules said Dawnstar would be rolling for him the week he was gone, guess thats this week


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Oh whoops, should've been paying more attention. :suicide:

So Dawnstar has every codex then? Samules must do as well I guess.


----------



## Dawnstar

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> So Dawnstar has every codex then? Samules must do as well I guess.


Yup 

Comes in handy for some reading every now and then


----------



## Minizke1

I have an idea...lets NOT doubt Dawnstar. I'm sure he's going to do a fine job. *cough* Darvaleth *cough*


----------



## Samules

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Oh whoops, should've been paying more attention. :suicide:
> 
> So Dawnstar has every codex then? Samules must do as well I guess.



Correction, I have access to every dex through my buddies and my collection except the nid dex.


----------



## Dawnstar

mynameisgrax
Shas'o Dram'ka, Tau Commander
-Master Crafted Fusion Blaster
-Plasma rifle
-Shield Generator
-HW Multi-tracker
-HW Target Lock (no effect in this competition)
-Bonding Knife (no effect in this competition)
-Stimulant Injector
-Iridium Armor
-Mark of Khorne
Vs
Stephan_Newman
Tony the Tiger (Space Marine Captain)
-Cereal Bowl (Storm Shield)
-Master Crafted Giant Spoon (Thunder Hammer)
-Huge Hairballs (Auxiliary Grenade Launcher)
-Diamond Hard Fur (Artificer Armour)
-Mark of Khorne

Round 1:
-Shas’o Dram’ka and Tony trade shots, but neither can get through the armor. Frustrated by his weapons uselessness, Shas’o Dram’ka charges into Tony and gets flattened with Tony’s giant spoon instead!

Round 2:
-The Shas’o and Tony trade shots once again, but this time Dram’ka puts a hole in Tony’s bowl with his Rifle. Tony then proceeds’ to whack Dram’ka into the ground with his spoon. Again. 

Tony has proved to Khorne he is worthy. Tony gains a Bloodfeeder for the next round

-------------------------
Silens
Necron Overlord Zakhan
-Master Crafted Tachyon Arrow
-Gauntlet of Fire
-Phase Shifter
-Hellblade
Vs
Mattkips
Farseer Amras
-Master Crafted Witchblade
-Runes of Warding
-Runes of Witnessing
-Spirit Stones
-Doom
-Mind war
-Fortune
-Mark of Khorne


Round 1:

-Farseer Amras uses his psychic potency to dodge the Zakhan’s Arrow. Amras attempts to shield himself with Fortune but fails, and then attempts to take control of Zakhan’s mind but is resisted by the Overlord. Incensed by this psychic tomfoolery, Zakhan charges into Amras and they trade wounds.

-Amras has better luck with his psychic abilities this time, managing to shield himself but still fails to breach Zakhan’s mental defenses. Enraged by more psychic fooling around, Zakhan nails Amras with his Arrow.

Round 2:
-Amras once again shields himself and fails to break Zakhan’s mind. Zakhan tries a repeat with his Arrow, but fails to do anything useful with it. Amras then charges the Overlord and, with as much grace as possible, lops Zakhan’s arms off.

-Zakhan tries to fire his Arrow with his foot, but misses hopelessly. Amras tries to shield himself, but Khorne has other plans as triple 6’s are rolled and punishes the Farseer for his psychic ability. Once again, Amras fails to breech Zakhan’s mind (surprise, surprise). Zakhan tries to head butt the Farseer in combat, but Amras back-hands him with a Witchblade instead and Zakhan dies from the shame

Round 3:
-Still waiting for his arms to regrow, Zakhan misses with the Arrow. Amras becomes frustrated as his continuing failure to take control of the Overlord’s mind, as he shields himself again. Combat ensues and Amras becomes wounded.

-Amras finally breeches Zakhan’s mind and causes him to hit himself in the face. Still dizzy, Zakhan misses the Arrow shot (again). Amras seizes his opportunity and puts another wound on Zakhan. 

-After another round of angry glaring, Amras is once again shown the error of his psychic ways and is wounded. Zakhan decided he has entertained the Farseer long enough, and beheads him with his Hellblade. 

Khorne is pleased the Farseer is disposed of and grants Zakhan a Juggernaught of Khorne in return for his service

-------------------------
MidnightSun
Ork Warboss Grimgor
-Attack Squig
-Supa Mekked Power Klaw
-Kombi-Rokkit
-Warbike (not used)
-Cybork Body
-Ammo Runt
-Daemons Bloodcrusher
Vs
Karnax
Necron Overlord
-Master Crafted Warscythe
-Sempiternal Weave
-Phase Shifter
-Mindshackle Scarabs
-Daemons Bloodcrusher

Round 1:
-Grimgor misses spectacularly with his Rokkit as his Pony is moving about too much. The Warboss tosses aside his useless gun, preferring to rely on his Klaw to do the work. The Overlord’s Scarab’s do nothing, and does nothing with his Sythe. Grimgor smacks Karnax in the face with his Klaw and follows with a hearty laugh.

-This time, Karnax rips through Grimgor’s armour AND causes him to smack himself.

-Karnax causes Grimgor to smack himself again. Grimgor is not amused.

-Karnax finally loses interest and just kills Grimgor

Round 2:
-Grimgor resist’s the Scarabs, but gets a beatdown for not focusing on the big, angry Overlord with a Sythe. Enraged that he teeter’s on the edge of death Grimgor smacks Karnax with his Klaw

-Grimgor scores a headshot with a Shoota round and hopes his luck holds. Sadly, it does not as he smacks himself to death


-Khorne is un-amused at his prey beating THEMSELVES to death. Karnax falls out of favor with Khorne and gets a telling off for not fighting properly

-------------------------
AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
Black Templar Marshall
-Artificer Armor
-Storm Shield
-Power Fist
-Adamantine Mantle
Vs
aboytervigon
Esarag the everliving cheeselord
Overlord
-Mindshackle scarabs
-Hyperphase Sword
-Terrasect Labyrinth
-Phase shifter
-Mark of Khorne

Round 1:
-Having decided ranged combat is for weaklings, they charge straight at each-other. The Marshall gets swarmed by Scarabs and hits himself twice while Esarag laughs like a maniac

-Esarag simply laughs as the Marshall smacks himself to death

Round 2:
-Esarag decides the Wolf Lord needs some company so he puts the Marshall in his pocket as well

Khorne decides he likes Esarags style and gives him the Mark of Khorne
-------------------------

First 4 lot of results for your reading pleasure. Last 4 shall be up tomorrow afternoon. Have a Happy New Year's Eve and if anyone needs me I'll be hiding from AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH's wrath


----------



## Stephen_Newman

TONY SMASH PATHETIC MAN IN CARDBOARD BOX!!!!! THEN EAT HIM!!!!!

As for the next round.....Necron Lord AGAIN.

I think I will use my nice shiny Bloodfeeder next round.

Stops my ID myself if I wound myself.

On second thoughts he has no Mindshackle. Keep my giant spoon!


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Minizke1 said:


> I have an idea...lets NOT doubt Dawnstar. I'm sure he's going to do a fine job. *cough* Darvaleth *cough*


I wasn't doubting Dawnstar at all, just wondering how complicated running something like this must be, having to have all the various codices, looking up all the little tiny special rules, etc. 

And if I may say so, he's done a commendable job for the first four fights.


----------



## Silens

Woo! Another damned space elf bites the dust! A Juggernaught sounds hella' fun. Giant-robot-bull-rhino-thing-of-tasty-death. >


----------



## lokis222

I dont have my book on hand, but isnt the arrow only a one shot weapon? in the first fight, it looked like it was being used every shooting phase.


----------



## CE5511

I think in origonial post he said weapons that fire once like the arrow or a combi weapon, along with power through pain tokens were reset along with wounds after every round. So he should get to shoot his load every battle


----------



## lokis222

not sure it makes a difference but it was used twice in at least one round.


----------



## CE5511

Twice? Yea, then I think that's bad


----------



## CattleBruiser

Amras used to fight in the first round of combat, then he took a tachyon arrow to the knee.


----------



## CE5511

And had 4 or 5 shot at him. Took a str 10 shot like a boss! Lol


----------



## Dawnstar

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> I wasn't doubting Dawnstar at all, just wondering how complicated running something like this must be, having to have all the various codices, looking up all the little tiny special rules, etc.


It's not too difficult actually  As long as you have access to all of the codex's and the time to work out what rules do what and when, it's really just practice with the rules 



lokis222 said:


> I dont have my book on hand, but isnt the arrow only a one shot weapon? in the first fight, it looked like it was being used every shooting phase.


Indeed it is a one shot weapon. I was thinking it would be like a combi-weapon and have one shot in the weapon profile, not the description

I shall re-roll the first round of that fight, cause the Arrow never made an impact apart from then


----------



## CE5511

I'm curious, wouldn't it cause ID anyways at str 10? I'm not familiar with eldar really, but do they have something that prevents ID?


----------



## Dawnstar

Yea it would 

All the other times I fired it it either did nothing or was saved by the 4++ with re-roll


----------



## Dawnstar

Second lot of results for Round 2:

CE5511
Eversor Assasin
-Mark of Khorne
Vs
Lord Azune
Archon Azirza
-Shadow Field
-Combat Drugs
-Ghostplate Armour
-Blast Pistol
-Master-Crafted Husk Blade
-Phantasm Grenade Launcher

Round 1:
-Not to be outdone by the Eversor, Lord Azune uses his cocktail of drugs to improve his skill with a blade. The Eversor and Lord Azune trade pistol shots to no effect, then charge straight at each other. Lord Azune’s Shadow Field gives out under the extreme pressure the Eversor puts it under.
-Lord Azune blows the Eversor apart with his pistol

Round 2:
- Pistols once again prove to be useless, as everyone knows the real action happens in combat. The Eversor again manages to get one attack through Lord Azune’s shadow field
- Without his shield to protect him Lord Azune is wounded from the Eversor’s pistol. Sensing an opportunity the Eversor charges and beheads Lord Azune

- Lord Azune and the Everson decide they need more time at the pistol range and charge at each other once more! The battle proves anti climatic as nothing eventful happens

- Lord Azune manages a lucky shot and blows the Eversor apart once again

Khore approves of headshots and rewards Lord Azune with a Juggernaught


Farseer Darvaleth
Necron Overlord J'ketha the Cheesy
- Master Crafted Warscythe
- Mindshackle Scarabs
- Sempiternal Weave
- Phase Shifter
Vs
Minizke1
Hive Tyrant
-Lash Whip
-Master Grown Bonesword
-Pair of Scything Talons
-Leech Essence
-Paroxyism
-Mark of Khorne

Round 1:
-Shooting is light as Leech Essence fails to do anything. The Tyrant passes his Scarab test and crushes J’ketha for ruing his shell with Scarab juices. J’ketha decides he wants to try again, and stands back up for another try

- The Tyrant again crushes J’ketha, who again decides he shall not rest

- This time J’ketha gets his Scarabs to cause the Tyrant to hit himself twice

- J’ketha causes the Tyrant to bash itself to death

Round 2:
- Enraged by the manner in which he died the Tyrant picks J’ketha up and makes him into a toaster

Round 3:
-The Tyrant falls to the Scarabs again and is left with just one wound as J’ketha gets his revenge

-Angry that his toaster attacked him the Tyrant decides to make J’ketha into an oven instead

Khorne is satisfied with the Tyrant’s ability to crush and decided to give him one of the many Juggernaught’s lying around

*gulp* Tyrant on a Juggernaught!


VicGin
Necron Overlord
-Master Crafted Warscythe
-Phylactery
-Mindshackle Scarabs
-Phase Shifter
-Mark of Khorne
Vs
The Meddler
Agent 6 (formerly Silena Quilante)
Callidus Assassin
-Master Crafted Phase Sword
-Mark of Khorne

Round 1:
- With the crafty Overlord laughing at Agent 6’s attempt to shoot him, Agent 6 charges with Phase Sword held high at the Overlord. They have a Necron sword-off and both get cut from the powerful blades

- Agent 6 succumbs to Scarabs but resists them enough to dodge both her own and the Overlord’s attacks

- Once again, Agent 6 and the Overlord prove evenly matched

- Agent 6 again falls to the Scarab’s mind games but manages to laugh as the Overlord still fails to harm her

- Falling to the Scarabs to a third time proves too much for Agent 6 to handle

Round 2:
- The Overlord get some new Scarabs to use as the last one’s were too lazy. This proves to be the right decision as Agent 6 promptly beats herself to death. The Overlord reclaims the stolen Necron technology for himself

Khorne however disapproves of such cheap ways to kill people and is not amused. Fight like a real warrior next time



Brother Malleus
The Grand Parragon of Titan
Grey Knight Grand Master
-Master Crafted Sword
-Mark of Khorne
Vs
Grey Knight Brother-Captain Prolios 
-Incinerator
-Pair of Master Crafted Nemesis Falchions
-Digital Weapons

Round 1:

Brother Captain Prolios is disgusted at what his mentor Brother Malleus has become. Enraged that he has fallen to Khorne, he engulfs Malleus in a ball of fire which the mystic powers of Chaos dispel. Prolios then charges straight at Malleus bellowing a mighty war-cry and uses his potent psychic ability to force weapon Brother Malleus.

Round 2:

Brother Malleus, none too impressed his favorite student fails to see the power that Khorne provides, decides he wants Prolios’s skull for his table. He pierces Prolios armour with a bolt round first, then throws his Force Sword at Prolios. Not to be fooled, Prolios dives to the ground to avoid being hit

This time Malleus and Prolios become locked in a sword fight, with each trying to best the other. As the fight drags on, Prolios eventually disarms Malleus and executes him via Force Death

Khorne is pleased at his new pet’s skill and grant’s Prolios a Mark of Khorne in return for his dedication

Also, the re-rolled Round 1 between Overlord Zakhan and Farseer Amras:

Round 1: Tachyon Arrow to the face. The end.


----------



## CE5511

It was a good match! Both of us like our combat drugs, neato pistols and lopping off heads like nobodys business. Good fight Lord Azune! :grin:


----------



## Zodd

Hey Brother Malleus , thanks for the fight , just a shame such a hero did fall to the temptations of Chaos 
Well, better be off for :training:


----------



## Minizke1

I feel like i need to draw my Tyrant. Thanks for the game Darvaleth.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Minizke1 said:


> I feel like i need to draw my Tyrant. Thanks for the game Darvaleth.


Bahahah! It was epic! :laugh:

First you kill me, then I get up, kill me again, I get up and Scarab you to death. Next time you just squash me flat, and the last time I bring you to one wound then you turn me to paste. Brilliant!

EXACTLY how I wanted my Cheeselord to lose. And I got you a Juggernaught, too! :biggrin:


----------



## Minizke1

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Bahahah! It was epic! :laugh:
> 
> First you kill me, then I get up, kill me again, I get up and Scarab you to death. Next time you just squash me flat, and the last time I bring you to one wound then you turn me to paste. Brilliant!
> 
> EXACTLY how I wanted my Cheeselord to lose. And I got you a Juggernaught, too! :biggrin:


If I had the authority, I'd give you a congressional medal of honor...made of cheese!


----------



## The Meddler

Dawnstar said:


> Second lot of results for Round 2:
> VicGin
> Necron Overlord
> -Master Crafted Warscythe
> -Phylactery
> -Mindshackle Scarabs
> -Phase Shifter
> -Mark of Khorne
> Vs
> The Meddler
> Agent 6 (formerly Silena Quilante)
> Callidus Assassin
> -Master Crafted Phase Sword
> -Mark of Khorne
> 
> Round 1:
> - With the crafty Overlord laughing at Agent 6’s attempt to shoot him, Agent 6 charges with Phase Sword held high at the Overlord. They have a Necron sword-off and* both get cut from the powerful blades*


C'tan phase swords cause ID, so I should have won that round shouldn't I? Unless he got back up again.


----------



## Karnax

I HADDA PONY!!! :biggrin::biggrin: Hard luck Midnight.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH

Dawnstar said:


> -------------------------
> AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
> Black Templar Marshall
> -Artificer Armor
> -Storm Shield
> -Power Fist
> -Adamantine Mantle
> Vs
> aboytervigon
> Esarag the everliving cheeselord
> Overlord
> -Mindshackle scarabs
> -Hyperphase Sword
> -Terrasect Labyrinth
> -Phase shifter
> -Mark of Khorne
> 
> Round 1:
> -Having decided ranged combat is for weaklings, they charge straight at each-other. The Marshall gets swarmed by Scarabs and hits himself twice while Esarag laughs like a maniac
> 
> -Esarag simply laughs as the Marshall smacks himself to death
> 
> Round 2:
> -Esarag decides the Wolf Lord needs some company so he puts the Marshall in his pocket as well
> 
> Khorne decides he likes Esarags style and gives him the Mark of Khorne
> -------------------------


I lost!!?? :shok:

WRAAAAAAAAARRRGGHH!!!!!! WHERE IS THAT PUNY WEAKLING DAWNSTAR? ME NOT LIKE LOSING! ME SMASH!


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Minizke1 said:


> If I had the authority, I'd give you a congressional medal of honor...made of cheese!


I'll settle for an internet-cheese-cookie instead. Yummy!


----------



## aboytervigon

Atleast he's got company with the wolf lord.


----------



## Silens

Yeah, the Tachyon Arrow is one shot. When will you be re-rolling our match?

EDIT

Never mind. xD Noticed the little foot-note and the end of part two.


----------



## Lord Azune

CE5511 said:


> It was a good match! Both of us like our combat drugs, neato pistols and lopping off heads like nobodys business. Good fight Lord Azune! :grin:


A worthy opponent to fall before the Dark Eldar! Good fight.


----------



## Dawnstar

The Meddler said:


> C'tan phase swords cause ID, so I should have won that round shouldn't I? Unless he got back up again.


I think your quite right sir. I believe I forgot about the ID from the Phase Sword. I shall roll a 3rd round this evening and add it to the post


----------



## Samules

Nice Job Dawnstar! You seem to have made no more mistakes than I have so I won't send the agents yet! Go ahead and pm me the next matches when all the wrinkles smoothed out.


----------



## Dawnstar

Samules said:


> Nice Job Dawnstar! You seem to have made no more mistakes than I have so I won't send the agents yet! Go ahead and pm me the next matches when all the wrinkles smoothed out.


Sir yes sir!


----------



## mynameisgrax

Ack, I'm out. Oh well, I knew the risks when I took a Tau unit. High strength, low AP shooting does not like Storm Shields/Cereal Bowls.

At least I lost to a cartoon character. Beats losing to scarabs. ^_^


----------



## Stephen_Newman

mynameisgrax said:


> Ack, I'm out. Oh well, I knew the risks when I took a Tau unit. High strength, low AP shooting does not like Storm Shields.
> 
> At least I lost to a cartoon character. Beats losing to scarabs. ^_^


Its a CEREAL BOWL DAMNIT!!!!

Glad you lost to something I created for amusement rather than for competitiveness.


----------



## Dawnstar

Dawnstar said:


> I think your quite right sir. I believe I forgot about the ID from the Phase Sword. I shall roll a 3rd round this evening and add it to the post


Round 3 has been rolled. The Assassin managed to get one wound on the Overlord before dying. The result is unchanged


----------



## CE5511

Its kind of sad the assassians didn't do so well. 4++ saves, crazy stats and great wargear options! Frenzon drugs, phase swords, ect. I really thought they would do better. But I am glad that the more thought out characters are doing better than us cookie cutter assassians I suppose


----------



## Lord Azune

Well thought out chars? Track record has Overlords 4, Tyrant 1, Dark Eldar 1, GK 1, SM 1.

Those dangged Mindshackle Scarabs!


----------



## Samules

I've been rolling a few of the completed matches in the meantime so here are the semi-semi finals. The final will be revealed in 10 days. Who shall escape Khorne's deadly grasp...

Stephan_Newman
Tony the Tiger (Space Marine Captain)
-Cereal Bowl (Storm Shield)
-Master Crafted Giant Spoon (Thunder Hammer)
-Huge Hairballs (Auxiliary Grenade Launcher)
-Diamond Hard Fur (Artificer Armour)
-Mark of Khorne
-Bloodfeeder (not used)

vs

Silens
Necron Overlord Zakhan
-Master Crafted Tachyon Arrow
-Gauntlet of Fire
-Phase Shifter
-Juggernaught of Khorne


Strangely the blast of tachyon energy transmutes into frosted flakes and milk on contact with the mighty cereal bowl and Tony stops to take a few bites only to realize that tachyon infused cereal SSSSUCKS and charges in to take revenge on the overlord for his crime against cereal. He backs off with singed fur but not before dealing a blow to the head that leaves the neuron lords mechanical brain ringing. The fiery talon is too much for the tiger and Zakhan is the victor.

The mighty tiger fights fiercely and hard and leaves the lord with more than a few painful dents but the slow burning wrath of the ancient machine leaves him defeated once more.

The skill of the lord impresses Khorne but is not nearly bloody enough for his taste and so a mere hellblade is granted to Zakhan

-------------------------
Karnax
Necron Overlord
-Master Crafted Warscythe
-Sempiternal Weave
-Phase Shifter
-Mindshackle Scarabs

Vs

aboytervigon
Esarag the everliving cheeselord
Overlord
-Mindshackle scarabs
-Hyperphase Sword
-Terrasect Labyrinth
-Phase shifter
-Mark of Khorne

Esarag demonstrates the value of having an inferior weapon as he inflicts significantly less damage on himself than his opponent does before capturing him in his diabolical labyrinth.

Khorne decides he is sick of mindshackle scarabs and disables them for now but didn't count on the labyrinth making it just as boring.

Yeeeeah you're not getting anything from Khorne for THAT kind of show.

--------
Lord Azune
Archon Azirza
-Shadow Field
-Combat Drugs
-Ghostplate Armour
-Blast Pistol
-Master-Crafted Husk Blade
-Phantasm Grenade Launcher
-Juggernaught of Khorne

vs

Minizke1
Hive Tyrant
-Lash Whip
-Master Grown Bonesword
-Pair of Scything Talons
-Leech Essence
-Paroxyism
-Juggernaught of Khorne

Ah a good old fashioned jousting match! The archon floods his system with Adrenalight and blows a small hole through the mighty tyranid with his pistol distracting the tyrant from the gathering of warp energy. Avoiding the slicing blades with masterful acrobatics the vicious archon reduced the tyrant to a dried husk.

An overchanelling of power leaves the tyrant smoking but intact and the archon writhing in delicious pain and far too distracted to fire his pistol or return a single blow against the vicious flurry that leaves the shaowfield flickering but no more. Slowly and recieving a blast of the pistol all the while he whittles down the shield until with a surge of energy he slices through the shield, the archon's leg and the juggernaught in one mightly blow and rears with a howl of victory that turns into a surprised gurgle as his throat begins to constrict and quickly becomes little more than crumpled paper. He sees the deadly huskblade buried in his throat and utters a soundless roar of fury though his rapidly desiccating fangs and stumbles towards the archon thinking to crush him under his bulk but falls short in a heap before the crippled archon who climbs up using the shell of a talon as a crutch with a grimace to recieve his victory and the mark of Khorne.

--------
VicGin
Necron Overlord
-Master Crafted Warscythe
-Phylactery
-Mindshackle Scarabs
-Phase Shifter

vs

Grey Knight Brother-Captain Prolios
-Incinerator
-Pair of Master Crafted Nemesis Falchions
-Digital Weapons
-Mark of Khorne

The Knights mind is overwhelmed by the scarabs and when he regains his senses his falchions and a warscythe are buried in his chest and his life slowly slipping away.

A halo of lightning surrounds the mighty knights head sending the scarabs to the ground shattered and with a powerful flurry from his sword he destroys the lord but to his horror the necron rises again, damaged but active. Mentally fighting furiously he is unable to resist the ancient technology and kills himself with deadly thrusts of his falchions. While a Grey Knight may be strong in will even a captain cannot resist the deadly attentions of the bloody lord.

Still bored with the fething scarabs Khorne grants no more gifts.


----------



## Lord Azune

A grand battle with my Hive Fleet counterpart. Good fight! Also: Dangit! I've got 2 matchs against Overlords to win to take the Prize as Khorne's Herald!


----------



## Zodd

Well, it looks like Prolius was even better than himself. Grats to VinGin k:


----------



## Stephen_Newman

> Stephan_Newman
> Tony the Tiger (Space Marine Captain)
> -Cereal Bowl (Storm Shield)
> -Master Crafted Giant Spoon (Thunder Hammer)
> -Huge Hairballs (Auxiliary Grenade Launcher)
> -Diamond Hard Fur (Artificer Armour)
> -Mark of Khorne
> -Bloodfeeder (not used)
> 
> vs
> 
> Silens
> Necron Overlord Zakhan
> -Master Crafted Tachyon Arrow
> -Gauntlet of Fire
> -Phase Shifter
> -Juggernaught of Khorne
> 
> 
> Strangely the blast of tachyon energy transmutes into frosted flakes and milk on contact with the mighty cereal bowl and Tony stops to take a few bites only to realize that tachyon infused cereal SSSSUCKS and charges in to take revenge on the overlord for his crime against cereal. He backs off with singed fur but not before dealing a blow to the head that leaves the neuron lords mechanical brain ringing. The fiery talon is too much for the tiger and Zakhan is the victor.
> 
> The mighty tiger fights fiercely and hard and leaves the lord with more than a few painful dents but the slow burning wrath of the ancient machine leaves him defeated once more.
> 
> The skill of the lord impresses Khorne but is not nearly bloody enough for his taste and so a mere hellblade is granted to Zakhan


Goddamnit Tony! Your going back into the cereal box for this! I give you a 2+ armour save and you can't even pass it? Not acceptable!


----------



## Minizke1

D'aww. Poor Tyrant. It's all good, Khorne loves his bugs, he'll be back next time.


----------



## Silens

Another one bites the dust, tsss.~ 

Good match, Stephen. I was actually kinda worried about going up against you and the doom spoon.


----------



## Silens

Also, I do NOT wish to use my hell-blade when going up against Necron Lords with Mindshackle Scarabs. I'll just try and rely on my Tachyon Arrow every round.


----------



## aboytervigon

I take it Mindshackles are band next time?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

They do render the competition sorta useless.


----------



## lokis222

spanner94ezekiel said:


> They do render the competition sorta useless.


There has been a major bug up people's asses since the game got going. It isn't any worse than force weapons or things that cause instant death. The whining about mindshackle is getting old. It is a 50/50 chance on average to lose your CC attacks. It is time to get over it and adapt to the new wargear.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

There's a difference between instakilling someone else, and instakilling yourself.


----------



## Samules

Personally I think it will add a bit of extra strategy to the game. You can't just send in a marine with a thunder hammer to instagib people. You have to carefully choose your weapon with the right mix of being able to kill your enemy and not being able to kill yourself. Also I think it will be a bit less useful once large units or vehicles are in the competition again as even if the nob kills 3 of his boyz your still screwed by the other 26 attacking your single model.


----------



## Karnax

Oh well, it was fun whilst it lasted. Good luck aboytervigon.:so_happy:


----------



## aboytervigon

Thank you, My pocket is getting rather full.


----------



## The Meddler

Damn, there goes my second chance. Ah well. Congratulations VicGin on the win (and on the 3rd one to). 

P.S. When do sign-ups for game no. 5 start?


----------



## Samules

Silens
Necron Overlord Zakhan
-Master Crafted Tachyon Arrow
-Gauntlet of Fire
-Phase Shifter
Vs
aboytervigon
Esarag the everliving cheeselord
Overlord
-Mindshackle scarabs
-Hyperphase Sword
-Terrasect Labyrinth
-Phase shifter

Both one shot items fail as do the scarabs and Zakhan delives a burning fist to Esarag's torso followed up by a gout of flame that leaves the cheeselord reeling with the power of the blast. The scarabs disable Zakhan but his phase shifter saves him from the counterattack and he manages to throw off the influence long enough to tear apart his opponent who quickly reanimates and launches a flurry that leaves Zakhan with a deep cut into his torso followed by the scarabs reasserting contol of his body and choking Zakhan to death with his own burning hand but he too reanimates. History quickly repeats itself but Zakhan does not reanimate leaving Esarag the victor.

A tachyon arrow flys right through Esarg's chest spreading mechanical parts over the gereral area.

A rapid flurry of blows from the flaming talon disassembles the cheeselord nicely but he rises again only to recieve a fourth burning gauntlet strike and be transformed into another Daemon Herald.

Robots beating on eachother is getting TREMENDOSLY boring for khorne and he offers no more bonuses.

Lord Azune
Archon Azirza
-Shadow Field
-Combat Drugs
-Ghostplate Armour
-Blast Pistol
-Master-Crafted Husk Blade
-Phantasm Grenade Launcher
-Mark of Khorne
Vs
VicGin
Necron Overlord
-Master Crafted Warscythe
-Phylactery
-Mindshackle Scarabs
-Phase Shifter

With a dose of useless serpentin the Archon leaps forward to deliver a decapitating strike to the necron who is unable to reanimate.

Dueling furiously, the archon resists the scarabs with practiced ease but they provide the second of distraction neccesary to bring the impaling blade to bear.

A long and arduous fight ends with a deadly thrust through the necron's chest but his phylactery does its work and he arises with 2 wounds left only to recieve a second strike to keep him down.

Azirza recieves a renewal of the Mark for his great skill.

The final showdown aproaches...


----------



## Silens

Did I win my match? I think I did... Why isn't my Juggernaught listed in my wargear?





Dawnstar said:


> Khorne is pleased the Farseer is disposed of and grants Zakhan a Juggernaught of Khorne in return for his service


Are gifts from Khorne one-round uses?

EDIT

Never mind.. I re-read the first post.


----------



## Lord Azune

Zakhan! You shall be defeated. For Khorne! Oil for the blood god! Robotic Skull for the Skull Throne!


----------



## VicGin

Congrats on the win Lord Azune and thanks for the fights everyone :victory:

I guess Khorne got fed up with my Tzeentchian ways :wink:


----------



## Minizke1

I hope Azune wins, he's not running a cheeselord.


----------



## Samules

Silens
Necron Overlord Zakhan
-Master Crafted Tachyon Arrow
-Gauntlet of Fire
-Phase Shifter
Vs
Lord Azune
Archon Azirza
-Shadow Field
-Combat Drugs
-Ghostplate Armour
-Blast Pistol
-Master-Crafted Husk Blade
-Phantasm Grenade Launcher
-Mark of Khorne

Saving the arrow untilthe shodowfield falls seems the wiser course as the flamer is turned aside harmlessly by it while Azirza is happily surprised to find a dose of painbringer in his next vial. He quickly makes use of the re-rolls to wound with a deadly thrust that destroys the lord instantly.

Seeng that he will likely not get another chance Zakhan fires the arrow penetrating the shield and killing the archon instantly with the lucky shot.

For the final round of the final fight, the greatest warriors Khorne's arena has ever seen grit their teeth wile daemons bray and howl for blood and lord Khorne watches in great anticipation. A masterful leap sends the archon clear of the arrow and directly too the deadly lord. A masterful flurry of warps protects the lord from a flurry of deadly strikes and brings him close enough to reach within the shadowfield and smash the generator along with a chunk of the archon's chest and follows up with a gout of fire that sends the Archon to the ground sizzling and charred. Zakhan raises a flaming claw in victory but great is his surprise as the charred Dark Eldar rises anew, alive… barely. Lightning speed and a wicked thrust deliver the final Necron to the Bloody Lord's empire.

Now Lord Azune I leave the end of the story to you. Will you become a Daemon Prince of Khorne or return to the material realm?

And VicGin got third BTW. I couldn't bring myself to try and dramatize another pair of robots slugging eachother and themselves until one stops moving.

Also if you have ideas for the next game post away!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Grunts! Grunts I tell you! Screw the elites, the CC beasts, the ranged masters, the heroes, get the GRUNTS! The TROOPS! Infantry with the worst statlines for the win!

/passionate speech end

EDIT: Oh and well done to everyone, particularly Lord Azune for handing the Overlord's their arses on a plate.


----------



## mynameisgrax

Congrats to Lord Azune! Great fightin'!


----------



## Silens

Congrats. Good fight.


----------



## CE5511

Congrats to Lord Azune! Good fight! 
I second Spanner's idea of troops. Include units you can take as troops through a character unlock too. They could replenish their ranks and gear after each battle and gain access to new wargear options (or a set of options you come up with) after each win. I know its been done, but we could fight an endless swarm again at the end

Or kill teams


----------



## aboytervigon

Darn tachyon arrow that thing was lucky.


----------



## Lord Azune

"As Azirza kneels before the Skull Throne and is annointed Khorne's Herald in Materium, he is given the task to subjugate the Dark Eldar and use them to spread his will across the galaxy and into the warp. Every soul, every skull, every drop of eldar blood stolen from Slaanesh is a victory. An'ggrath, ever at his lords right hand, bestowed upon Azirza a single item: a heavy metal collar, unseen in recent years but a powerful expression of Khorne's hatred of the Psyker scum that fell in his arena. After the collar was secured around his neck, Khorne drew forth a bloodthirster and violently shoved it into the feared Huskblade that granted the Archon so many victories. Armed and armored from the forges of Khorne, he was released into the webway where he found his way back to the dark city of Commorragh. There he rejoined his cult of Bloody Skulls and the cult quickly gained the power to rival the Black Heart. 

Where this tale goes from here? Only the future can tell."

Final entry on Azirza from the diaries of Xia the Insane Inquisitor, Ordo Malleus. 



It was a fun run all, those overlords had me seriously worried with those scarabs. I'm just glad that my leadership prevailed.

As for the next game, I propose: No point limit, 1 full squad of any type, no characters unless they are a unit upgrade, Vehicles allowed. 
Kill as many genestealers as you can. Starting with 5 from 24", increasing by 5 per wave. Whoever survives the most waves wins.


----------



## Lord Azune

Oh yes, I forgot to mention: Well fought Silens. Honestly you were the most unique Necron due to lack of scarabs. It was an honor. (and a relief... thank jeebus for the lack of scarabs.)


----------



## CattleBruiser

300 point limit, endless wave of hormagaunts instead of grots and no rounds before the hormagaunts come. no vehicles/units that can't be hurt by hormagaunts (obviously).

or

300 point imit. 1 unit of anything, fight to the death!


----------



## Samules

It will be a long time before I do any endless waves again. I'm considering a campaign. I make up a backdrop, you fluff out your force and then compete in a series of different missions where the number of wins in each mission give (fairly small but noticeable) bonuses for the final battle.


----------



## Lord Azune

Campaign sounds fun. Battle for Subsector Morka?

Also, given a campaign, I'll be returning with my fluffy army of Dark Eldar. Go go DE Khorne Worshippers!


----------



## Silens

It was fun, Azune. I intentionally didn't take scarabs because I knew ever other lord would. I think the Tachyon Arrow did a lot for me, though.


----------

